# [LPF] Fury Steps In



## Qik (Dec 3, 2011)

Here we go,  @GlassEye .  I'm really looking forward to this, and I hope it does a decent job of addressing some of your hopes for Fury's character.  

As this is a solo, I have a hard time gauging its scope, but my guess is that it lies at the shorter end of the spectrum.  Depending on how things go, both in my real life and in-game, maybe we can end up expanding things; we'll play that by ear.  In the meantime, hope you enjoy it!

*Judge:* IronWolf
*GM:* Qik
*PC:* Orlando Furioso (GlassEye)

[sblock=Encounter Rewards]Encounter 1: 1400 XP, 1049 GP worth of gear
Encounter 2: 800 XP, 390 GP
Encounter 3: 400 XP
Encounter 4: 800 XP, 635 GP in gear, 250 GP in coins (120 given away), Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000 gp)
Encounter 5: 700 XP, 400 GP in coins[/sblock][sblock=Time-based Rewards]Reached level 6 on Feb.14[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 3, 2011)

As the sunny Venzan afternoon turned to dusk in anticipation of night, Orlando Furioso, the former bravo hunter and native of the Planks, strolled along the outskirts of the district of his birth.  The pleasant afternoon weather was somewhat stymied by the dismal surroundings: hovels built on unsteady lifts, perched with varying degrees of perilousness over the waterways of the city, children playing in blackened water, clothed in rags, their mothers nowhere in sight, and presumably no better off.  For Fury, the familiarity of the scene did little to lessen its detestablity; witnessing his home would almost undoubtedly be an experience tinged with bittersweetness, if not out-and-out alarm and scorn.

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for just plopping you in there; had I thought it through beforehand, I would have warned you that I'd planned to start with you in Ranocchio.  Feel free to devise your own justification for Fury's presence there (as long as it isn't a pressing matter...), or to leave it altogether unsaid.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks a lot, Qik!  I'm going to enjoy this, too.  I appreciate this chance.  And no problem with dropping Fury in Ranocchio; he goes back there on a fairly regular basis as a reminder of what he came from.  I figure that over the past few weeks of his existence he's decided that the only way a change will come to Planks is if someone stands up to do it.  So he's taking that first step...[/sblock]

Orlando Furioso, or 'Fury' as people are wont to call him, looks out across Ranocchio, his not-quite beloved Planks with dismay and a growing sense that it could be better _if only_ someone would take a stand.  He never thought it would be himself.  The first step, however, would be moving back into the district and that required a place to stay.

"Just you and me... and all the other low-lifes."

He pulls his cloak tighter around himself and heads off deeper into the darkening byways of Planks.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 40
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* nothing

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 6, 2011)

Fury walks the byways of the Planks, taking in the familiar sights and sounds and keeping an eye out for possible future lodgings.  Although the thought of once again taking residence in such a gloomy locale isn't exactly cause for celebration, Fury recognizes the need for a positive presence in the district, and his increasingly strong sense of self, honed by his recent professional work, seems to have given him the strength of character to understand that moving back is _his_ choice, and that he's a different person than when last he lived in Ranocchio.

Partially lost in such thoughts, Fury rounds a corner, coming upon a small dirt square formed at the intersection of several streets.  In the corner opposite to him, three bravos are huddled together.  At first, Fury thinks them to be simply idling away the evening in typical Bravo fashion.  A second look, however, tells a different story: the three seem to have surrounded an elderly man, who now lies on the ground, stricken with fear even as his visage carries an element of defiance.  As Fury processes what he sees, the larger of the three bravos, clearly the ringleader, spits on the elderly man.  "The way I see it, Milo me ol' boy, you need to relearn your place in the scheme of things.  Just think of us as the teachers.  And this" - the bravo speaking kicks the man squarely in the gut, knocking the wind out of him - "as your first lesson."  

With the lecturing thug's attention turned towards the man on the ground, one of his companions looks over his shoulder and catches sight of Fury.  "Hey!" he yells, "What're you looking at?"

[sblock=OOC]You won initiative, so you can enter into combat mode if you want, or are welcome to speak first (although depending on how they take what you say, this may allow them to act first).  As it stands, the trio is flat-footed.

Also, forgive the crudity of the map; I'm in full-on jetlag mode at the moment (flew from England to New Orleans yesterday), so my aesthetic capabilities are far from optimum.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2011)

Fury's fingers twitch and he almosts reaches for the ivory hilt of his rapier.  He would have, without hesitation, a month ago.  Hells, probably even a week ago.  But _today_ that first reaction twitch is quickly followed by the thought: _what would Zelena do?_  Even so, he's ready to draw should the bravos force it to that and he almost hopes they do.

"Cortessa guard me; Zelena, you're going to get me killed," he mutters.

Plastering a smile on his face he continues to amble forward; not quite directly towards the bravos but just off a bit so as not to seem too threatening.  He glances towards the bravos to see if they bear the intertwining tentacles of the Krakens or any of the other markings of the biggers gangs of Ranocchio.

"Not much, just three fellows on a stroll with my grandfather, Milo, having a bit of a disagreement.  What say we let him up and see if I can fix the problem to your satisfaction."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: to E8
Standard: begin an attempt at Diplomacy...
Diplomacy: 1d20+11=19

Also, get some rest and don't worry about the map; it looks fine.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 40
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* nothing

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 7, 2011)

Fury's attempt at reason is met with a malicious, gap-toothed grin by the toughest-looking of the three bravos.  "Yer grandfather, eh?  You two don't e'xactly look alike.  But we can take care o' that..."  The tough turns to his two greener-looking companions.  "Boys, why don't you do your part and make this 'ere fella look like the beaten, ground-huggin', defeated sod that poor ol' Milo already is?"  Clearly having needed only the minimum of encouragement, the pair of younger bravos advance on Fury, each drawing a battered-looking rapier in the process.  

Even as Fury sees that he's getting his wish, the two move to flank him from the north and the south; as they close in, Fury is struck by how young they are, easily short of his 19 years of age.  He's no time to dwell on this fact, though, as the pair attack with a surprisingly coordinated flash of their readied blades.  His instinct taking over, Fury dodges both of them easily.  From across the square, he hears the remaining bravo groan aloud in a realization that Fury isn't just an average resident of the Planks out for a stroll.
[sblock=OOC]Your attempt at diplomacy failed; the two younger bravos move in and miss with their attacks.  You're up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2011)

Fury steps back towards the alley, he doesn't like being hemmed in, and draws his rapier.

"Whoa there, boys.  No need to get all pushy just on the say-so of some thick-headed bully.  But if you _do_, you really should take better care of your tools."

He whips the blade around and thrusts at the bravo in front of him.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Non-action: 5 ft step to D7
Move: draw rapier
Standard: attack Bravo 1
1d20+9=16, 1d6+3=5


[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 40
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 8, 2011)

The bravo to the north opens up his mouth as if to retort, but his words are cut short by the deft flicker of Fury's blade.  Clutching his side, the young man moves with Fury and attempts another swing, but Fury is able to parry the attack.  In doing so, however, he leaves himself open from behind, and other threatening bravo takes advantage of this instant of exposure with his own weapon; Fury is able to twist at the last moment and avoid a grievous injury, but the moment serves as a reminder that anything can happen during a fight, even against those much younger and inexperienced than one's self.

From his position over the incapacitated old man, the older bravo gives a cry of success as he sees his crony's blade strike home.  Pulling a cruel dagger from his belt, he calls out, "Let's see if we can even things a bit more, eh?"  He lets the dagger sail, but Fury manages to duck the blade, which imbeds itself, quivering, into the doorway of a dilapidated shack at the edge of the square.  
[sblock=OOC]Fury's attack is successful.  Young bravo 1 misses on his, and number 2 lands a strike for 2 damage.  The tough bravo throws a dagger at Fury and misses.

Also, don't mind the semi-instantaneous combat - it was pretty necessary to set the stage.  [/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2011)

Fury begins to smile.

"There we go!  A few more like that and I might die of iron poisoning in a couple of weeks.  Still time to go back to playing jacks with the rest of the girls."

He makes a move to dash to the east but instead goes west and stabs at the bravo who came up behind him.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Non-action: 5 ft step to E6
Move: feint Bravo 2; Bluff: 1d20+9=16
Standard: attack Bravo 2; 1d20+9=10, 1d6+3=9, 2d6=5; AC 10 for 14 if feint successful, 9 if not.  But I'm guessing AC 10 is a miss.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 9, 2011)

Fury's feint sends the younger man  reeling momentarily, but his swing catches a fence post lining the building to the south, so he's unable to take advantage of the opening.  Sneering, the young bravo retaliates, but he's only marginally more successful in his aim.  

His companion, meanwhile, attempts to roll behind Fury to continue to maintain a flank.  This proves to be a fatal error, however, as Fury's blade catches the man in mid-roll across the chest and down his side, leaving a serious wound.  The man staggers, stopped in his path, and seems momentarily at a loss as to how to react to the sight of so much of his own blood.

The remaining bravo across the square shakes his head at the duo's lack of success.  "It's like me pa always said: if you want someone stuck right, stick the bastard yerself."  As he speaks, the man begins moving towards the fray, drawing a pair of wicked-looking daggers as he does so.  Upon reaching Fury, he lashes out with one of them, but Fury continues his successful defense against their attacks.  The man's face contorts with frustration accordingly.
[sblock=OOC]Fury's fake was successful, but it's hard to hit when you roll a natural 1.    Bravo 2 missed, and Bravo 1 attempted to tumble through D6 and failed, provoking an AoO.  Fury landed a hit for 6 damage, which put Bravo 1 at 0 HP; he's staggered.  The Tough Bravo missed with his attack.

Yer up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 9, 2011)

"Nah, ah, ah!  That sort of trick'll get you nothing but trouble," Fury says to the young bravo who attempted to tumble past him.  "See?!  Now if I were you, I'd slip away home before the _rest_ of your life-blood stains those clothes of yours.

Three on one is hardly sporting now," he says to the second young bravo.  "So I'm gonna give you one last chance to back off and save your own life and get a little more practice with that pig-sticker you got there."

Fury feints a thrust at the second young bravo but twists around and continues the lunge towards the older tough instead.  "I told you," he says to the younger less injured bravo, "you got one more chance to skedaddle.  I keep my word, even if you don't deserve that courtesy."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: feint Tough Bravo; Bluff: 1d20+9=18
Standard: attack Tough Bravo; 1d20+9=16, 1d6+3=8, 2d6=7: AC 16 for 8 dmg, +7 dmg w/SA
Non-action: 5 ft step to E5[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 10, 2011)

Fury's feint sets the trio's ringleader off balance, and the man pays dearly for his instability, as Fury's rapier rakes him deftly in a near-fatal pass.  The man takes a few steps back, seemingly reeling, and the others follow his lead; for a moment, it seems as though they've gotten the message, and are taking Fury's comments to heart.  

This perception of events is short-lived, however: the remaining healthy bravo reaches into his pack and tosses his leader a small vial filled with a thick green liquid.  Having sheathed one of his daggers during his move, the man catches the vial and downs its contents in a single, desperate gulp.  Even as Fury watches, the man's wounds heal themselves almost completely.  The bravo grins lop-sidedly, wagging his dagger at Fury.  "You didn't think you'd be gettin' rid o' me that easily, did ya?  Now come 'ere, Funny Man, and let's get serious."

[sblock=Actions]Fury's feint and attack were both successful.

YB1 - 5' step
YB2 - 5' step, draw potion, throw potion
TB - move/sheath weapon, drink potion[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

Fury is dismayed when the tough bravo downs a potion and heals the wound Fury dealt him but he tries not to let it show.

"You want _serious_?  I can do serious."

His face goes blank and he assesses the situation.  Surely the tough wants him to race up in expectation of a fair duel and then his little tough-in-training step up behind to put Fury at a disadvantage.  But he's in control, not the jangle that in the past pushed him to act rashly (and quite likely will again in the future).  And one thing he learned from Borric: sometimes slow and methodical wins the fight.

He turns towards the youth and gives him his blank stare.  "I gave you a chance to leave and you didn't do it."  Fury closes, drawing his sap as he moves, and calmly buries the blade of his rapier in the bravo's belly.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: to E7
Standard: attack Bravo 2; 1d20+9=25, 1d6+3=9: AC 25 for 9 dmg[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 12, 2011)

His eyes widening as he watches Fury's blade reemerge from his stomach, the grievously wounded young bravo attempts a retaliatory strike.  Although it misses, it serves as enough of a distraction to enable the elder bravo to move nimbly into position on the opposite side of Fury.  His face one of grim concentration, all swagger and jest gone for the moment, he swings one dagger in a blurred arc, attempting to catch Fury across the throat.  Swerving to keep the man within his vision, Fury is able to dodge the blade at the last moment.  

As he steadies himself, Fury notices with dismay that the remaining bravo is drinking a potion of his own, which he clearly managed to draw whilst Fury was distracted.  Once again, Fury watches helplessly as a nearly incapacitated opponent heals magically before his eyes.  Grinning, the young man regrips his rapier and raises it, clearly intent on fighting unto the end.  Fury can't help but wonder why common street toughs would come so prepared when mugging a seemingly-defenseless old man.
[sblock=OOC]Fury's attack was successful.  YB2 and TB both miss.  YB1 drinks a cure potion, looks to be pretty well healed up, though not completely.  Also, FYI, TB redrew his other dagger during his move.

I feel like I should give a word of encouragement here, though I think none is needed: Fury's toasting these guys, they just came ready for the worst.  

Also, as I type this, it looks like you're at 3,333 posts - I just get a kick out of that sort of thing.  [/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2011)

Fury notices the other young bravo down a potion and he shakes his head.

"You, too?  Cortessa's teats!  I thought you lot would be smarter than that."

He focuses on the young bravo in front of him and gives the wrist of the hand holding his sap a flick towards the boy's temple.  Once his attack is made he tumbles past to give himself a bit of space.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Hey, no problem!  I'm loving it.  Fury gets to dance around a combat and chatter at his opponents.  Too bad he doesn't have Intimidate so that it could actually have an effect but it's fun to do anyway.

Standard: attack Bravo 2; 1d20+8=15, 1d6+2=3: AC 15 for 3 dmg, nonlethal
Move: tumble to G9  1d20+17=32
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 12, 2011)

Fury's sap connects squarely with the side of the young man's head, sending the inexperienced bravo crashing to the ground in an unceremonious end to his participation in the fight; even as he moves to tumble away for some extra space, Fury is certain that this time his damage will remain.

Fury comes out of his roll and collects his bearings just in time to dodge the pair of daggers which the eldest bravo had sent his way.  Attempting to conceal his increasing concern over having finally picked a fight he can't easily win, the man says, "My, but you're a spry one.  Why don't you stop dancin' and fight like a man, with the man of the group?"  His voiced lack of confidence in his remaining companion does little to bolster the young man's will to fight; he moves to Fury's right, his blade raised against any impending assault, but makes no attempt to move on Fury himself.

Out of the corner of his eye, Fury sees their original victim, the old man they called Milo, stir, although he remains on the ground for the time being.
[sblock=OOC]Glad you're having fun!  It is, of course, always a good thing to know.  

Fury connects with his attack, causing enough nonlethal damage to put the man under (nice little trick, btw).  The tough bravo takes a 5' step, full-attacks with two thrown daggers; both miss.  The young bravo moves.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2011)

Fury laughs as the tough bravo tries to shame him into fighting fair.

"My poor, unenlightened friend, the duel _is_ the dance and we've been dueling ever since I stepped foot in this plaza.  You just want me to stand still because you're too old and slow to land a blow."

Nevertheless, Fury obliges the tough and dashes forward engaging in a series of rapid slashes and thrusts which get parried by the bravo's flashing daggers.  Though he doesn't want to draw attention back to the old man Fury will keep an eye out for him hoping he isn't injured too badly.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: to D6
Standard: attack Tough Bravo; 1d20+9=13, 1d6+3=6: AC 13 for 6 dmg; I'm guessing that's not enough for a hit.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 13, 2011)

The tougher-looking bravo manages to draw another pair of daggers at the last moment, using them to fend off Fury's latest attack.  He takes a swipe, misses, then backs off, putting a bit of space between him and Fury.  Panting slightly, the man continues his brash pronouncements, in spite of his inability to actually harm Fury thus far.  Pointing at Fury with one of his daggers, he says, "Big words, friend.  But look at yer - you're cut from the same cloth as the rest of us."  His other hand gestures to the crumbling hovels and byways of Ranocchio.  "You're in no position to be callin' others 'unenlightened.'"  His face twists into a sneer.  "Yer nothin' special."

As if on cue, his companion rushes in, swinging his rapier in a wide arc.  Fury sees him coming, but is unable to get completely out of the way, owing to the absence of immediately available avenues of retreat; the man's blade grazes him in a superficial wound that nevertheless manages to draw some blood.  The young bravo's face is a picture of satisfaction at the small victory.

[sblock=OOC]Fury's attack is a miss (AC for the tough is 16, for the young is 15, btw - should have mentioned it earlier).  TB misses, YB hits for 2 damage.  At this rate, they'll have down Fury in another 15 rounds or so.  [/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2011)

Fury smiles though it is tinged with the sad awareness of just exactly who he is, where he came from, and how he came to be the person he is.  He nods.

"I'm the same as you.  Took a different path to end up here in this courtyard than you, perhaps.  But we're both still here in Planks."

Turning his attention back to the young bravo he continues:

"Not a bad touch.  If you hadn't twisted your arm quite so much it could have been worse for me.  You're twisting your aim off of true and ended up giving me a scratch instead of a nice, solid strike."

He attempts to demonstrate but stumbles and doesn't even come close to hitting the youth.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: Bluff to feint: 1d20+9=21
Standard: attack Young Bravo; 1d20+9=10, 1d6+3=9, 2d6=9: AC 10.  Yep, now we're back to normal GE rolls...[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 36
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 15, 2011)

Fury's stumble allows the youth the time needed to recoup from the imbalance caused by Fury's own maneuver.  Taking a step to his left, he brings his rapier around, hard, forcing Fury to grip his own weapon in both hands momentarily to stave off the blow.  While Fury's defense is successful, it affords the young bravo's companion the opening he's been looking for.  Stepping in, he swings both his daggers, catching Fury once across the back and opening a nasty gash.

"Thanks for the advice, sensei!" snarls the man victoriously.

[sblock=OOC]Fury whiffs, the young bravo whiffs, the tough bravo lands a blow for 9 damage (thanks to sneak attack).  

At least giving him two weapon fighting doesn't feel like a waste anymore![/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2011)

Fury grimaces at the cut but he's had worse.  He only hopes it isn't worse _today_ now that he doesn't have one of his friends with him to back him up.  He flicks a glance over to see how the old man is doing, whether he's come around or not.

"That's three and three, isn't it?"

Keeping his attention on the young bravo he steps back to get out of the pinch the two have him in and again feints.  _Surprised they aren't catching on to that move..._  Whether the youth is distracted or not, Fury stabs unsuccessfully at him.  ..._Then again, maybe they are._  He frowns in concentration.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Yeah, since I multi-classed into a sub-optimal combat class for a broader ability/skill base I figured I couldn't afford the penalty for two-weapon fighting.

Non-action: 5 ft step to E5
Move: Bluff to feint (again): 1d20+9=12.  CMD 12, hmm, probably not.
Standard: attack Young Bravo; 1d20+9=11, 1d6+3=5, 2d6=2: AC 11.  Another miss...[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 27
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 15, 2011)

Fury sees the old man up on his hands and knees, watching the fight intently.  More than anything, he seems confused to see a would-be savior fighting on his behalf.

"I wasn't keeping score," grunts the tough bravo, "just looking for the end-game."  The man steps in and swings both daggers, hard; each comes within an inch of Fury, but both miss.  The man grits his teeth, frustration returning.

His companion attempts his own attack, but while he seems to have figured out Fury's feints for the time being, he can't manage to find much of a path through his defenses.

[sblock=OOC]Misses all around.

Yeah, I've never played a two-weapon fighter myself (still fairly new to D20s), but my hunch is that I'd be dissatisfied with the circumstantial nature of the mechanics.  I suppose that's the nice thing about GMing: I get to try out builds without much pressure.  If I start throwing monk builds at you with UC mechanics, that'll be why.  [/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2011)

Fury shrugs having little to say at the moment and focuses on the attack.  While he would dearly like to teach the boy a lesson the tougher bravo seems the greater threat and the leader of this little gang and so shifts his attention to him.  Once again he tries to fake out his opponent and take advantage of the opening presented.  Catching the man off guard just enough he feels his blade skitter along the edge of a rib before slipping past.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: Bluff to feint Tough Bravo: 1d20+9=15  CMD 15, not sure about that one.
Standard: attack Tough Bravo; 1d20+9=16, 1d6+3=7, 2d6=10: AC 16 (Yay!) for 7 dmg, +10 with SA.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 27
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 17, 2011)

Fury's blade does indeed find its mark, the tough bravo is able to anticipate his movement's enough to avoid a killer blow.  His hand instinctively going to his chest for a moment, clearly in pain, the man nevertheless grins.  "Not through with me yet, local boy."

The tough leaps forward, both daggers flashing, but Fury is able to hold his own from his current, very defensible position, and the man fails to find his mark.  His companion is similarly unlucky.  Gritting his teeth, the elder bravo puts a bit of space between himself and Fury, with his younger counterpart following suit.

[sblock=OOC]So, I originally typed up this post, then went and checked to see if the DC for a successful feint was one's CMD: it's not, it's either 10+Wis+BAB, or 10+Sense Motive, whichever's higher.  The former was lower than 15, so I typed up a different post, then decided to check his Sense Motive (duh), which was 16, so - back to the original.  Long day.  

Fury gets the attack sans sneak attack; it's pretty clear the bravo is failing at this point.  Both of them miss.  You're up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2011)

A quick assessment shows that going after the tough bravo would leave himself open to a surrounding attack by both... unless he managed to put the bravo down.  Taking a small risk he steps up so that he is almost between the two men, feints an outside high attack, and comes in low with intent to end this as rapidly as possible.

"It is time, my friend..."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Sorry, I've been adding 'CMD' onto my Bluff attempts.  Guess I should learn my own abilities. 

Non-action: 5 ft step to E6
Move: Bluff to feint Tough Bravo: 1d20+9=20  20...
Standard: attack Tough Bravo; 1d20+9=10, 1d6+3=4, 2d6=4: AC 10, darn it, can't seem to get those two rolls to synch up.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 27
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 19, 2011)

Fury's risk assessment proves to be correct, which makes it unfortunate that his execution is flawed: his attempt to go after the tougher bravo leaves himself significantly exposed, and for the second time, his most dangerous foe is able to capitalize.  

The pair step in in tandem, blades flying.  Fury parries the younger bravo's easily, and manages to deflect one of the tough bravo's daggers with his sap, but the other one catches him across the side, opening another significant wound.  His opponent jeers at him.  

"I was thinking the same thing, my friend; at least one of us is good on his word!"

[sblock=OOC]No worries!  Like I said, I ended up looking it up myself, b/c I wasn't quite sure.  Anyways, I appreciate you posting the numbers like that (makes my life that much easier), so it isn't a problem.

Also, I assumed you meant to move to D6; you said E6, but all your other text suggested D (otherwise, you wouldn't have been able to target the tough bravo).  Hopefully I'm correct; if not, I'll retcon it.

Fury misses.  YB misses.  TB hits once for 12 damage.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2011)

Bleeding from several wounds Fury makes another desperate attempt to end the battle.  He tricks the bravo into believing his attack is coming from a different quarter but then only manages to tangle his blade in the fabric of the bravo's shirt.  Ripping his blade free he steps back so that his two opponents are in front of him instead of on either side.

"I know a good tailor...  Oh, and your word means little to me."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
You are correct; it was supposed to be D6.  At first I was going to have Fury play it safe then changed my mind and forgot to change the target square.

Move: Bluff to feint Tough Bravo: 1d20+9=24  Bluff AC 24
Standard: attack Tough Bravo; 1d20+9=15, 1d6+3=7, 2d6=9: AC 15, close...
Non-action: 5 ft step to E5[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 15
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 20, 2011)

Fury's blade seems to move in slow motion as it slashes through the  man's shirt, passing within a hair's breadth of exposed stomach just  below his leather armor.  The man pauses for a moment as Fury retreats  back into the alley, then steps forward, swinging his pair of daggers  once again.  One of them manages to penetrate Fury's armor, burying  itself momentarily into his shoulder.  Fury winces in pain; clearly,  he's had better days.

The younger bravo lashes out once more, but continues to catch nothing but air with his blade.

[sblock=OOC]Well heck, this sure has turned into an epic battle.  

Fury misses, TB lands one blow for 7 damage, YB misses (poor guy can't  seem to hit a barn).  Yer up; good luck![/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2011)

Fury remembers a trick he learned from hanging out with some of the more experienced duelists: sometimes it is better, especially when things have been going against you, to work your defense and try to avoid getting hit again...  So Fury tries it, weaving his blade about in such a fashion as to leave little room for his opponents to strike him.  As his blade flashes about in defense he can't resist putting a little flick into it so that the blade nicks the bravo's ear.  Surprisingly the man flinches away from it just enough for Fury, sensing his moment, to drop the swordtip lower and thrust.  He smiles in grim satisfaction as he punctures flesh.  

"As I was saying _before_ you interrupted me: It is time to end this."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Fury will use his combat expertise for a -1 to hit & a +1 to AC (now AC 21)

Move: Bluff to feint Tough Bravo: 1d20+9=18  Bluff AC 18
Standard: attack Tough Bravo; 1d20+8=21, 1d6+3=7, 2d6=8: AC 21 for 7 dmg, +8 SA
Non-action: 5 ft step to F4[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 8
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 20, 2011)

The tougher bravo's face doesn't have time to register his sense of shock at the mortal wound before he drops to the ground, moments away from death.  His companion needs only a single look at his former leader's current condition to decide that, for all intents and purposes, this fight is over.  The young man bolts east, towards the opposite ally, hastily sheathing his weapon in the process.  

As he passes Milo, Fury sees the old man reach out in a vain attempt to tackle the young man; the bravo dodges his efforts easily, leaping over Milo's outstretched arms and dashing into the ally.  Milo turns to Fury, a desperate look on his face. "Please!  Catch him!"  The urgency in his voice is palpable.

[sblock=OOC]Congrats!  That was an epic opening battle, and I enjoyed the banter.  Glad they had those potions, too, otherwise it would have been something of a letdown.    Fury netted 1400 XP for the encounter (one of the perks of a solo adventure, I suppose, is not having to split XP...); we'll sort out the GP end through and after this next part - an acrobatics skill challenge (should Fury indeed give chase, of course...).  

Basically, it'll be in two parts, the first of which requires Fury to successfully navigate through the planks at high speed in chase of the young man.  What I'd like to start with is three rolls plus the flavor text (the latter of which could be good for a bonus if needed).  I'll respond from there, and we'll likely need another series of rolls, and then (hopefully), onto part two.

Go get 'em![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 21, 2011)

Expecting the young bravo to bolt Fury lets him go and touches tentative fingers to one of his wounds.  Wincing and withdrawing bloody fingertips he hears the old man's plea to catch the youth.  Recognizing the sound of desperation he steels himself and takes off running.

"Gods!" he mutters.  "Does the right thing _always_ have to be so painful?"

Taking off after the bravo Fury slips past Milo and into the alley.  An abrupt and unexpected winding of the alley causes Fury to carom off one wall with a solid thud, a yell of irritation from the occupant on the other side, a slight tearing of one of Fury's wounds and a curse from Fury himself.  He twists around but manages to keep his footing and keep going, barely keeping the youth in sight but closing a few feet on him.

As he runs Fury realizes that his wounds, and the bravo's relatively unwounded state, will likely prevent Fury from catching him and that he'll have to do something drastic, and soon, in order to catch the bravo.  A moment later he skips across a narrow plank, not slowing, letting his momentum carry him across and not thinking about how one misplaced foot would dump him in the canal and let the young bravo escape.  Since the bravo slowed a bit to cross Fury manages to close a few more feet.

Fury runs on.  And when he sees the bravo dart aside to reach a narrow and rickety wooden bridge to cross a looming canal nearly 40 feet across Fury doesn't slow nor turn aside.  If he can make it it would cut nearly two-thirds of the distance between them.  The familiar jangle rises up and he puts on an extra burst of speed.  He reaches the edge and leaps.  Legs and arms windmill in the air and he lands hard; one foot slips out from under him and into the canal behind him but he throws himself forward into a desperate roll and manages to somehow _not_ bathe in the murky water of Planks.  Rolling to his feet he realizes his rapier is still in hand.

"Gods, I could have skewered myself!"

He laughs, feeling bruised and battered but alive; so alive.  The bravo shocked and gaping after Fury's leap pauses only a moment before he is off again.  This time Fury is ready and bolts after him...





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Thanks!  That was fun.  Got a little dicey there for a bit and I was wondering how close of a shave it was going to get but it's turned out so far.  Now for a bit of a run.

I'm not exactly sure how much you're expecting and how much leeway that I have in the particulars of the chase...  but then, everything is editable if I do something out of bounds.

Acrobatics checks: 1d20+17=31, 1d20+17=34, 1d20+17=35; Totals: 31, 34, & 35.
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 8
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]That was perfect, and considering you absolutely toasted my DC (which I knew was a definite possibility given Fury's Acrobatics skill, but still...), I'll consider you good on part 1, and move you onto part 2 (although funnily enough, its basically a repeat of your last bit in the previous post).[/sblock]
As the young man, shocked at the sight of Fury making a seemingly impossible leap, turns to run from the bridge into an adjacent alley, a small leather pouch looped into his belt catches a rusty nail from the wooden bridge; the man looks back, his dismay clear, as the pouch falls onto the planks where he had just been standing, but one look at Fury bearing down on him spurs him on.  Without thinking, Fury leans down and manages to scoop up the pouch and pocket it without breaking stride.

This most recent alley is more of the same: a series of narrow planks, long neglected, some well along in their process of decomposition, others missing altogether.  Even so, Fury manages to navigate the hazardous terrain easily enough, and although the young bravo is doing an admirable job of keeping up his pace, it's clear that Fury is gaining on him.  And his object of pursuit knows it.

Suddenly, the young man hangs a hard right, heading back towards the canal Fury had only just vaulted across.  As the pair emerge from the alley, Fury catches sight of the waterway once more, only this time, no bridges are in sight.  Without looking back, the young man continues on in his stride, takes a final, emphatic push-off of the waterway edge, and sails over the expanse.  As Fury approaches the edge himself, he sees the young man land on the other side with a sickening crack of his ankle: screaming in pain, he falls, clutching his leg.  If Fury can only make this jump, he'll have him....

[sblock=OOC Pt.2]Right, so one more acrobatics roll, please.  Make it a good one![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 22, 2011)

Fury flinches at the very audible sound of the bravo's bones snapping but he doesn't stop his mad pursuit.  At the last moment he makes his own push off from the edge of the canal.  Again windmilling arms and legs he watches the opposite edge draw nearer in the slowed time of high adrenaline.  With a preternatural clarity he can feel the arc of his leap and he gets a sinking feeling that it's not _quite_ long enough...





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Sorry, much shorter this time.  Six am comes early and I started too late...

Acrobatics checks: 1d20+17=27; Totals: 27.  Hopefully that's good enough.
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 8
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 23, 2011)

Fortunately for Fury, his ability to infer the outcome of his acrobatics ability is less than his acrobatics ability itself.  

As he closes in on the rapidly-approaching edge of the opposite side of the canal, Fury desperately stretches out his right leg; he's rewarded with the comforting feeling of solidity as his foot makes contact with the ledge.  Tucking forward expertly, he is able to roll onto the platform just beside the prone form of the young bravo, who has now gone silent, although whether due to shock at Fury's ability to make such a leap (and a second time, no less), fear at his joining the now-helpless young man's side of the canal, or a mixture of both, is yet to be ascertained.  

As Fury picks himself up off the ground, his already-injured body none the worse for wear due to either the chase or the leaps, the young man opens his mouth as if to speak, then, perhaps thinking better of it, shuts it again, instead meeting the man who provided a decidedly grim twist to his evening with silence.

[sblock=OOC]No worries; I appreciate you getting a post in.  _Just_ made it (DC was 27), so kudos to your dice-rolling abilities (it certainly provides some justification for all the resources you've devoted to Fury's acrobatics skill ).

Both the chase and the leap itself were each CR 1 skill challenges, so that's a net total of 800 XP (apparently when the XP comes, it comes in bunches...).

The YB is for all intents and purposes incapacitated, so feel free to take your time with him.  He still has his weapon, of course, but it's sheathed, so he's not in a position to threaten Fury, especially since Fury still has his weapon drawn.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 23, 2011)

Fury grins as he picks himself up.  And in one piece, more or less.  He turns to the young bravo and the grin slips from his face.  Holding his rapier loosely in one hand and with his other hand on his hip he realizes something.

"I lost my sap, Akutu curse it all."

He scowls at the youth and sheaths his rapier.

"We can do this one of two ways: One," he ticks off the point on one hand.  "I can help you hobble back to our mutual friend, Milo, and we can see what this is all about because I get the sense there is something going on here beyond a simple mugging.  Or, I can skewer you and drag your sorry carcass back there.  Your choice.  Speak up now or I'll make the choice and you've given me enough trouble for one night that you won't like _my_ choice."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Fury wouldn't kill the guy when he is helpless like that despite the circumstances that he suspects.  But he will try to Intimidate the bravo into believing that he would.

Intimidate check: 1d20=10; Total: 10.  I'd rather it were Bluff since Fury is much better at it but this is clearly an Intimidate situation.
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 8
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 23, 2011)

The young bravo returns Fury's threat with a defiant look.  "Wot, you gonna run me through right here, like a coward, when I can't fight back, bum leg an' all that?  Come on, mate, who you foolin'?  Ye ain't the type to hurt a fellow when 'e's gone all lame, and I sure ain't gonna hop back all the ways we came to get bitched at by 'at old codge."

Whilst Fury can tell that the young man's bravado is mostly an act, it's nevertheless clear that he'll have to do better than that if he wants to get something useful out of the young bravo, be it information or obedience. 

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with you trying another tact (Bluff, Diplomacy, etc), but this check was a failure, which would bump the DC for a subsequent intimidate check up by 5 (not sure what that'd make it, but it'd be at least 17).

Just a few notes: they've run a fair ways, so a trek back to Milo whilst shouldering the bravo would be at least 15-20 minutes, roughly.  Also, just wanted to remind you of the bag you caught that he dropped; I know I snuck that in there, so I wanted to make sure you remembered it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2011)

Fury looks blankly at the youth, masking his irritation.

"You're right.  I've learned a bit too much human decency from my betters.  I won't beat up an old man or kill a defenseless boy.  Even one who has sorely tested my patience."

Fury stares a bit longer then shakes his head at the unrepentant nature of the young bravo.  How did he ever expect that he could make a difference _here_?  He pulls out the pouch that he scooped up when running after the bravo, that's probably when he lost his sap, and starts to undo its ties to see what is inside.  He will, however, keep one eye on the bravo to make sure he doesn't try something when Fury's attention is engaged elsewhere.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Thanks for the reminder.  Fury will try another tack after he discovers what is in the pouch.

Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 8
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 24, 2011)

Peering into the pouch with one wary eye still on the bravo, Fury's eyebrows have the sudden urge to arch at the bag's contents: platinum coins.  A lot of them.

A few shakes of the bag and a quick scan show that the bag contains about 40 coins, a veritable fortune for the citizens of the Planks.  Perhaps Fury has just stumbled upon the most socially mobile bravo in history.  Or perhaps the trio of thugs were amazingly lucky in their choice of target this afternoon.  Or perhaps, one way or another, the target was anything but a random one.  The presence of such a large sum of money suggests that the last of these is true.

The young man groans, cursing under his breath, when he sees that Fury has recovered the pouch he dropped during the chase.  His earlier expression of defiance has been replaced by a combination of frustration and confusion: frustrated at the loss of such a sum of money, and confused as to what happens from here.  Clearly, Fury's appearance was an unanticipated variable: in a setting such as Ranocchio, one usually doesn't have to consider the possibility of a randomly-appearing do-gooder when undertaking a crime.  Reflection up this fact makes Fury realize that, while he may not be making a difference in the life of the young man on the ground before him any time soon, he certainly made a difference in someone else's life this evening.

[sblock=OOC]The pouch contains 400 gp worth of coins.  The fact that Fury has it also gives him a little leverage (although exactly why and in what way remains to be discovered - I'm curious myself to see how much information you'll be able to glean, and when, about the entirety of the nature of the confrontation between Milo and the bravos).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 28, 2011)

Fury ties the pouch closed and hefts the weight of it in one hand before tucking it away out of sight.  He looks at the young bravo a bit longer in silence.  Without trying to influence the bravo further he speaks up:

"That's a lot of coin.  It belong to the old man?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 8
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier and sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 28, 2011)

Glaring up at Fury from his position on the ground, the young man spits out, "Whattayou, kidding me?  Milo with money like that..." before suddenly realizing that he actually intended to keep his mouth shut.  So he shuts it, leaving only that sullen glare.

[sblock=OOC]Not trying to be difficult, but I can't see him talking without some kind of effort to influence his disposition.  I see both Diplomacy and Bluff as being potentially viable tracks, with the kind of information you can glean depending on which angle you take.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 28, 2011)

Fury gives a curt nod as if he expected as much.  Knowing that the chance of another incident in Planks is high he decides that he should take care of a few of his wounds.  And it might be a good bargaining chip with the bravo.  Fury withdraws his wand of cure light wounds and activates it.  Once finished with his healing he turns his attention fully on the bravo again and absent-mindedly taps the wand in his hand.

"That break looks pretty serious.  You'll be weeks healing that naturally.  I might help with that but since you've no coin to pay for it I'd expect information in exchange.  What do you say?"

Fury waits, not really expecting a favorable response.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]I understand entirely and wasn't really expecting to get a favorable response/more information without pressing further.  I was more setting up for his next line of inquiry more than anything else.

Diplomacy: 
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 28, 2011)

As Fury finishes with the wand and turns his attention to the bravo, he notes the young man's expression: a mixture of mild awe at the presence of a magical implement coupled with a yearning for exposure to its healing magics.  It's clear that the man has no need for Fury to point out the wand's ability to circumvent weeks of agony, not to mention avoid a potentially life-long ailment.  Still, the bravo eyes Fury a long moment before responding.

"Fine - you heal my leg, I'll tell you what I can.  But it ain't much," snorts the bravo coldly.  "You killed the one who got us the gig."  The young man's expression grows serious for a moment.  "And I ain't saying anything that would get me killed, you got it?  I already lost my pay for this job, I don't need t'be losing anything more than that."

[sblock=OOC]Good to know.  Given the restrictions of the medium, I tend towards trying to move things along as much as I can at a given point, which is why I said something.

Didn't want to move further than this in case Fury wanted to take any precautions against the man; he is, of course, still armed, not to mention he can run like hell when he's got two healthy legs.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 28, 2011)

Fury shakes his head letting a bit of steely resolve show with a grim set to his mouth and furrowed brow.

"No.  You need my healing more than I need my curiosity satisfied.  And I've seen you jackrabbit.  I heal that leg and I'm off chasing you through the streets again.  A man's luck only goes so far and I used up a good bit of mine tonight.  You talk first.  Explain what sort of gig puts a sack of platinum in your hands and what that old man has to do with it.  Then I'll heal that injury."

Fury knows he's taking a risk leaving the bravo his weapons but it's a risk he's willing to take.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 28, 2011)

The young bravo levels Fury with a long hard look before bursting out in a fit of laughter.  "Well then, if I didn't know ye were from the Planks afore - and from the way you moved, I'd have been a fool not to think it - I certainly do now!  Always hagglin', just like the rest of a us - guess that's what a life of fightin' fer scraps does to yer!"  The young man indulges himself with a few more chuckles, perhaps to hide his nervousness, before continuing; from his relative eagerness to talk, Fury guesses he doesn't have a lot of experience with people wanting to hear what he has to say, be they friend or foe.

"Well, I s'pose it's obvious - we were hired to give ol' Milo a scare.  Rough him up a bit, that's all.  Y'see Milo's a member of the local council, and 'e's not very good at playing nice with the locals, if ya know what I mean.  So it's no surprise that he'd gone and pissed off one too many...err..."entrepreneurs," if you will.  So we were hired to help teach him a lesson.  To get along with his neighbors, that is."

Fury watches the young bravo closely as he divulges this information readily enough.  Though all of it seems to be truthful, Fury can tell that the man is holding something back.  His instinct suggests that it might be related to why Milo seemed so desperate to have Fury catch the man in the first place.

The man shifts impatiently.  "Now, 'ow bout me gettin' some o' that magic o' yers?"


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2011)

Fury laughs a little along with the bravo.  "Truth there."  He continues to watch the bravo as he relates his information.  It fits together with what he was thinking but that one element doesn't sit right in his mind.

"That's a pretty little story.  And I almost believe it.  But ol' Milo seemed a bit too desperate to stop you.  Fill in that piece of information and you've got your healing."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 29, 2011)

The young man's expression turns from simulated annoyance to genuine shock as Fury calls him out on his bluff.  "Wha- look, mate..." he sputters briefly, before Fury's expression silences his attempt to talk his way out of this.  He sighs, sullen, and takes a few moments to collect his thoughts.

When he begins speaking again, the young man sounds grave.  "Alright, you win, Mr. Hero - I don't think I have much of a choice but to play along.  You sing, I dance, right?"

"Just one thing," he says, deadly serious, "know that if you tell anyone that I willingly gave this o'er to you, you've as much as ran me through yerself, got it?  I'm already gonna have to be layin' low fer a while, owin' to our failure ter get 'e job done - should word get out that I made that failure all the more ter make my own life easier, I'll be food fer the canal fishies sooner rather than later."

After punctuating the gravity of his words with a long, hard stare, the young bravo shifts to one hip and reaches into his pocket.  Fury tenses to anticipate any foul play, but the young man waves him off, withdrawing a small, carefully wrapped packet and handing it over to Fury.  "It's med'cine for Milo's woman, see.  She's terribly sick, the old bird, and w'out this stuff, she wouldn't last more 'an a few days.  We were told to take it.  As part of our 'message.'"

The young man looks at him crossly.  "Well, I've done e'rythin' short of throwing myself into the water for yer.  Care to deliver, sah?"

Fury can tell that the young man has told him all he knows; it's likely that the identity of their employer, if it was ever known, died with elder bravo back in the square.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 30, 2011)

Fury listens grimly as the bravo relates the missing bit of information.  It almost makes him sick to think of but he knew it wasn't going to be good.

"I know what I've forced you to do and I know what living here forces you to do.  Word won't get around from me.  Your leader is dead and the other one was out cold; he won't know what happened.  I think you are safe."

He looks at the youth thoughtfully for moment before continuing: "You can do better than this life, you know."  He takes one of the platinum coins from the sack and squeezes it between his fingers a moment.  He glances down at it briefly and smiles at the mark of the Red Hand that his magics just placed on the coin.  He tosses it to the bravo.

"You take that to Zitteaux at the Dunn Wright Inn in Gulls, tell him Fury sent you and he'll put you up until he can get you work out of town.  He's my brother in the Red Hand so if you cross him I'll be after you.  Got it?"  He nods somewhat satisfied that he's done all he can do for the young bravo.  "You've a chance to change things for the better for yourself; I suggest you take it.  Now, healing."

Fury will invoke the magics of his wand of cure light wounds to heal the bravo's injuries.  Afterwards he'll make sure the bravo makes his way off in a different direction than where they left Milo before heading off to rendezvous with the old man.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Fury will use as many charges as necessary to get the job done.  Just let me know how many I need to mark off his sheet.  Thx.

Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* wand

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Dec 31, 2011)

The young man catches the coin, his expression suggesting that he is having difficulty processing Fury's gesture.  After a few dumb-founded moments, he manages to get out a surprisingly bashful, "Yeah, sure, thanks..."  It's clear that Fury's generosity has made an actual impact on him, likely a rare experience in his life thus far, although whether its something that will remain significant for minutes or years remains to be seen.

A single touch of Fury's wand is all it takes to right the bravo's ankle.  The young man stands, slowly, testing it gingerly, clearly unused to the miraculous reversal of health brought on by even the most rudimentary of healing magics.  A few delicate steps convince him of the magic's effectiveness, however, although he does ask Fury "if this'll last."  Fury assures him it will.

With that, the young man stands a moment longer in Fury's presence, suddenly uncertain of the implications of this chance meeting for his future.  After a pause, the bravo nods an awkward parting gesture, before turning to leave.  Fury watches him walk off - away from the square where they met, in the direction of Gulls - before stowing his wand and heading back to check in on the old man.

*    *    *

After a short (and graciously uneventful) walk in the now-darkened byways of the Ranocchio Planks, Fury returns to the small square to find the old man having already bound the still-unconscious victim of Fury's sap.  The other bravo has been left lying where he last fell; both have been seemingly stripped of all their equipment with any real value.  When Milo catches sight of Fury, he asks worriedly, "Did you catch him?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2012)

Fury limps into the small square where he left Milo.  He's pleased to see the old man capable of moving about and astute enough to bind the youth, though he had planned on letting Cortessa decide the young bravo's fate.  Well, it seemed she had.  He smiles a thin-lipped, humorless smile and nods his head.

"Caught him, and let him go.  Seems like you've got some enemies, friend.  And before you get too distraught, I retrieved this for you."

He holds up the packet of medicine so that Milo can get a clear look at it.

"Vicious enemies, if they're willing to let your wife suffer without her medicine.  You think we could maybe go someplace off the street so we can talk about this?  I have the feeling you need more of my help and I'd kinda like to know what I've gotten myself involved in."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* wand

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 3, 2012)

Milo's face floods with relief when Fury hold's up the medicine.  Reaching out, he takes it from the former bravo hunter, and, after a brief inspection to confirm that its contents had maintained their fidelity, places it in his back pocket.  He looks Fury in the eye, his strong gaze laden with gratitude.  

"My thanks to you, friend...that concoction is not easily replaced, both in terms of time and of money.  I thought for sure Abelia was...was..." His voice breaks, clearly overcome with the implications of that line of thought.  Milo shakes his head as if to clear away that possibility.  "Fortunately, that is no longer something I need to worry about for the moment.  But where are my manners..."  Milo's expression changes to a warm one as he extends his hand; for an elder man, his handshake is surprisingly firm.  "My name is Milo De Luca, and I am in your gratitude, stranger, doubly so, for both your intercession on my behalf as well as your persistence in reobtaining my property.  It's a rare meeting in circumstance, but all the more so in Ranocchio."  Milo waves his hand broadly in a gesture which seems to encompass the entirety of the planks.

Milo nods his head at Fury's suggestion to continue the conversation elsewhere.  "That would be very welcome indeed, friend.  But first," he jerks his head in the direction of the bound bravo, "let's drop our friend here off at the local constable's."  Hoisting a now-full pack over his broad shoulders (which Fury later learns contains all the valuables the bravos had been carrying), Milo leads Fury and their prisoner off into the Ranocchian night.

*    *    *    *    *

After the brief stop off at the local White Cloak's post - where the two clearly-disinterested guards seemed more than anything to groan upon recognizing Milo, although their annoyance was greatly tempered, not to mention replaced by outright surprise, by his producing a prisoner - the pair make their way to Milo's home.  On their way, Milo confirms much of what Fury had already learned from the young bravo: that he represents Ranocchio on Venza's council of the people, and that he has long been one of the area's most active voices in speaking out against the crime and poverty of their shared home.  Fury finds the man to be confident and assertive without arrogance or idealism, and also surprisingly good-natured given the events of this afternoon.  But then, one would likely need such an attitude in surplus to weather such a life.

The De Lucas' home stands out from its neighbors in the degree to which it has been well-maintained.  Where many of the homes of the Planks have long since began to crumble from lack of tenats, lack of funds, or lack of effort, the De Lucas' have clearly worked to keep their modest home in as good condition as they can afford.  The inside is a single large room, with the kitchen, sitting area, and bedroom all sharing a single physical space; the effect is cozy without being cramped.  Abelia De Luca is perched upright in the bed; from the look of things, this seems to be commonplace.

Unshouldering the pack of items recovered from his would-be assailants onto the home's small table, Milo offers Fury a seat in the sitting area - demarcated by a worn-but-inviting rug and a pair of chairs positioned in front of a small, currently dormant fireplace - while busying about gathering two glasses and a bottle of wine from the cupboard.  Seating himself across from Fury, Milo pours the wine for both of them and offers Fury his glass.  Taking a generous drink from his own, he lowers his glass down and claps his free hand on his thigh, smiling widely.  "Well, that was quite a way to start an evening, eh?"

Milo gestures to the pack with his glass.  "That should come in handy: I have a friend down in Arcane Row who gives me a good deal on second-hand goods.  You'll have your cut, of course," he is quick to add.  From his demeanor, it's clear that part of it is nonnegotiable. 

"Now, why don't you tell me a bit about yourself, friend?  Do you always have such impeccable timing?" he adds with a wink.

[sblock=OOC]Fury's share of the gear totals 1049 gp, plus the 390 gp worth of coins he caught during the chase.  If you'd like, I can give you a list of the specifics of the gear, but it's all pretty basic stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2012)

"Indeed."  Fury salutes Milo de Luca with his wineglass.  He grins after taking a drink of his wine.  "Not quite the reception I expected returning here.

"And, no, my timing has never been particularly good.  Except tonight, it seems.  But, to begin at the beginning... I am Orlando Furioso, called Fury by my friends.  Raised on these very streets.  I've managed to broker some small skill at swordplay into irregular work, which has paid me quite well."

He stares thoughtfully at the cold fireplace.

"Even though I made it out, Planks is home, and I thought to come back and live here.  Maybe do what I could do to help those less fortunate than myself.  Do you believe in fate, Milo de Luca?  If half of what I hear about you is true then I believe it was fate that caused our paths to cross."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 4, 2012)

Fury is impressed by the wine: although simple, it's clear that Milo De Luca doesn't just buy whatever is at hand.

Milo smiles wanly as he swirls his own wine and takes a drink.  "Ahh, fate...I find fate to be a funny thing, Orlando Furioso.  Was it the same fate that crossed our paths that led to my wife's illness?"  He gestures over his shoulder at Abelia, who seems to have fallen asleep.  "Was it the same fate that led to so many lives falling into decay in this place we call home?  If so, I have a hard time thanking it for bringing such a seemingly like-minded individual into my life."  Milo snorts half-humorously, half-contemptuously.  "If anything, I would say that it was about time fate moved to balance the scales in my favor."

Milo takes another drink of his wine; when he lowers his glass, Fury can see his good-natured smile has returned.  "Now, don't confuse me: that's not to say I'm not grateful for it doing so.  Your appearance today has been well met, Orlando, well met indeed."

Milo pauses for a moment, seemingly lost in thought, before eying Fury inquisitively.  "Tell me, Fury, about this work you do.  Just what precisely have you done?"  His smile returns.  "You strike me as a man who has a knack for finding his way into trouble."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 5, 2012)

Fury gazes into his wineglass watching the red liquid swirl round as he thinks over Milo's words.

"I'm no philosopher, priest or scholar to understand these things.  Maybe I should have left fate out of it.  I know I was looking for a chance to make a difference for the better when I stumbled across you being man-handled by those bravos."

He pauses, still thinking.

"But you asked about the work I've done.  I did a bit of work for the Cultivator's Guild tracking down and eliminating an infestation of kobolds plaguing some nearby farms.  I also worked some for the Planks Commander of the White Cloaks trying to track down that killer some months back and in the process busted up one of the Planks gangs.  Can't say I've got too good of an opinion of that fellow.  And not too long ago I helped clear goblins from one of Venza's southern lighthouses.  None of this was done alone, of course; I had a team to work with.  I prefer to think my knack is helping other people get _out_ of trouble."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 5, 2012)

Milo waves his hand dismissively when Fury attempts to undervalue his philosophical credentials.  "Don't be silly, friend: you or I are more equipped to answer such questions than most."  Milo leans forward in his chair to emphasize his point.  "We are _livers of life_, friend Fury.  Only through truly living can one confront questions such as that of fate."

"And by confronting such questions, we put ourselves in position to discern our own answers."

Milo leans back in his chair and takes another sip from his wineglass, his intensity tempering just a little.  "And from the sound of it, you've done more than your fair share of living, friend."  After a pause, he adds, in a quieter tone, "And I have to agree with you that our meeting is not made of the stuff of everyday occurrences."  The elderly man chuckles to himself.  "And not only because I've never seen one move through the Planks as you do."

"Tell me, friend Fury, would you be interested in doing a little work for me?  As you can see," he adds with a smile, "I'm in need of some help around here."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 6, 2012)

Fury nods feeling more at home by the moment with Milo.

"I would be  more than pleased to work for you.  It's quite a bit better than wandering through Planks hoping something to do falls in my lap."  He laughs.  "But that seems to have worked out for me so far.  What sort of things do you need done?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Just FYI, I have company in town for the next few days, so I may be a bit slow in updating.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 7, 2012)

Milo's expression turns thoughtful.  "Nothing too exciting - well, at least, hopefully not," adds the man with a chuckle.  "I simply need an escort to a meeting I have tomorrow with some high ranking members of the White Cloaks.  I hadn't really planned on taking such..." - he explains, searching for the right word - "melodramatic measures.  But," he adds, pursing his lips, "after today's events, it seems the prudent choice."  With this last sentence, Milo gazes at his sleeping wife, the message clear that it's not just his own safety that he's concerned about, but the welfare of his sickly wife, at the very least, as well.

After a moment, Milo rises from his chair silently and moves a few steps into the kitchen area.  Crouching down to open one of the lower cabinets, he fiddles through a stack of pots before emerging with a small sack.  Returning to his seat, he peeks at the bag's contents before sighing slightly, and then passing the bag along to Fury.  "Your fee," he explains.  "25 coins.  I'm sure it's not on the level that you're used to, but..." Milo trails off, clearly too proud to single out the obvious economy of means which restricts his ability to offer a fairer price.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2012)

Fury is reluctant to take coin from Milo de Luca but is also very aware of the Planks pride that would make refusing the offered coin a mistake.  He takes the coin without comment but is already turning his mind to ways he can somehow return the coin to the man.  He thinks and while doing so hefts the bag feeling its weight in his palm.  Finally he begins his considered response:

"I think your honesty and forthrightness and determination to make Ranocchio a better place to live has made you a few enemies; having an escort would be very wise."  He purses his lips.  "But I don't think I can, or should, take your coin."  He sets the bag of coin down on a small side table and holds up one hand to forestall objection.

"Hear me out before you object, my friend.  I'm not offering my services free of charge.  I'm proposing an exchange of services: my talent at keeping people out of trouble for your political acumen.  This evening's entertainments have shown me something about myself.  Coming here with the intent to 'do some good' and 'make a change for the better' is well-meaning but naive.  Though it worked this evening I think you can show me a better way to make a lasting change than to roam the back alleys looking to chastise those causing trouble.  So I'm suggesting we work together for the short-term; either of us have objections to the arrangement and I'll move on."  He stops speaking and raises a brow waiting for Milo's response.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]No problem here with slower posting.  Enjoy your friends.
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 10, 2012)

His objection forestalled, Milo listens with pursed lips as Fury makes his argument.  When he finishes, Milo speaks once he's weighed Fury's words.

"I think it comes as no surprise that I'm not comfortable with the idea of not paying you coin for services rendered, friend, especially when I know that you've been paid as such for similar services in the past.  Still, I also hear that this isn't just another job for you, which I'm glad for: true change isn't made by those focused on making a profit."

Milo thinks for a moment before continuing.  "Truth is, Fury, I'm not sure how much I can offer you.  I'm just like yourself: born and raised here in the Planks, and managed by the gods to somehow come out the other end of my youth wanting to improve this place, rather than simply flee it or become of it.  I've had a hard time accomplishing much of anything politically - this meeting with the White Cloaks is a desperate one at best, as I've been trying for years to get them to invest more time and manpower into cleaning up the Planks.  But I'm nearing the end of my rope, so I took what opportunity I could get."

Milo shakes his head slowly, thinking it through some more.  "I agree with you that, ultimately, change is going to come through the use of words, not weapons.  But people often need to be in a good enough position to listen first, and after all my years here, I'm convinced that that position won't be arrived at without first banging a few heads.  The trick is to bang the right ones - just look at how that young feller turned tail today after you handled his elder.  And we need help to find those right heads.  And that's where people like yourself and the White Cloaks come in.  Truth is, I need your help at least as much as you need mine, and not only for you to play escort tomorrow afternoon."

Milo looks Fury over, his expression mostly one of stern appraisal, although Fury can still see the good humor underneath it.  "Do me a favor, son: take the money.  Treat an old man like the adult he is.  You want to resettle things once we reach the end of this, fine, but for right now," - Milo gestures to Fury's hand still holding the small pouch - "take it."

Fury can sense the solidity of Milo's position.

OOC: Nothing short of a successful diplomacy roll will change his mind.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2012)

Fury nods sensing the firmness of Milo's position and not wanting to risk injuring the man's pride further.  He tucks the small bag away and lets the tension that he wasn't even aware that he was holding on to seep away as he leans back in his chair.

"Very well.  My father told me to never argue if someone wanted to give you money.  I'm not sure I _agree_ that you have little to teach, though: you've survived a bit longer here than I have and there have been days when I wasn't sure I'd make to sun up of the next..."  Fury grins a bit sheepishly and changes the subject.

"So, who are you meeting with tomorrow, and what do you hope to accomplish?  And what do you expect from me?  Forgive the questions, but I've learned it's best to head into any situation with as much foreknowledge as possible."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 11, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> "Very well.  My father told me to never argue if someone wanted to give you money.




Milo smiles his broad smile.  "Sounds like a damn smart man to me."



GlassEye said:


> "So, who are you meeting with tomorrow, and what do you hope to accomplish?  And what do you expect from me?  Forgive the questions, but I've learned it's best to head into any situation with as much foreknowledge as possible."




Milo waves off Fury's apology, clearly not in need of it.  "I've arranged a meeting with some of the White Cloaks high-ups.  Truth be told, I'm not sure who exactly is going to be representing them.  I've gotten to know Commander Galen Parsons over the years in my efforts to make the Planks a safer place, even though Ranocchio isn't under his direct purview; he's the one who helped get me this meeting, so I imagine he'll be there, but I know little beyond that.  Hopefully it'll be a decent showing: the more, the better, for our purposes."

"As to what I intend to accomplish..." Milo pauses for a moment, frowning.  "Well, I'm not exactly sure.  At this point, just getting someone with a title before their name to listen to me is in itself an accomplishment.  The White Cloaks have all but written off the Planks - as I'm sure you know - so my hope is to convince them that there's something worth putting the effort into to save, that there _are_ people here like you and myself who just want to live peaceably, to make a life for themselves and their families, that we are in fact the majority.  I get the sense every time I talk to an outsider that they think the Planks is filled with nothing but bravos and prostitutes..."

Milo stops himself here, though it's clear that he could go a lot further down this line of thinking.  "As for what you can do - you mean, besides getting me there without an interlude in the dirt once again?"  He chuckles.  "Well, you're from here - you know what it's like, and you've taken a different path than the aforementioned bravos and nightwomen.  You're an example of what kind of people can come from the Planks: strong-willed, honest, willing to work to better themselves, and willing to help others along.  Maybe seeing such an example is all it will take to force the White Cloaks to take us more seriously.  To take _Ranocchio_ more seriously."

Milo pauses once again, before saying, "You'd said you had some experience working with the commander of the Planks here - what was your impression of him?  How well did you get to know him?  That relationship might come in handy."

[sblock=OOC]Although I'd done a bit of research into Fury's exploits before writing this little adventure, I'd missed his meeting with the Planks commander -  - so any info on him would be helpful, not to mention greatly appreciated.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Don't have time for a full post right now but here's the main post with Commander Beppe Handso.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2012)

Fury's cheeks flush red. 

"Ah, well, as to that...  Likely not.  Commander Beppe Handso and I had words.  He's a glutton who thinks he's deserving of _more_, whether it be food or prestige or women or... whatever it is he wants.  He's condescending and stupid."  Fury shakes his head.  "And he managed to rile me like I haven't allowed myself to be riled in quite a while.  He's a... difficult man to take.  If he's there then I don't have high hopes for accomplishing anything but then I don't know this Commander Parsons or how much influence he might have."

Fury thinks a moment.  "We were ultimately unable to find this killer Handso had us searching for and, therefore, _didn't_ make him look the hero like he wanted.  I may end up being a liability to the cause if he remembers me.  If he's the one we're dealing with, of course.  If the city had any sense they would have replaced him by now."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 14, 2012)

Milo nods his head in agreement of Fury's assessment of Commander Handso.  "Well said.  It's his narrow-sightedness and self-preoccupation that forced me to try and arrange a meeting like this in the first place.  While Handso may very well be in attendance, I doubt he'll be running the show.  Besides, the good commander isn't used to being talked back to much - it'll be worth having you there just to see the look on his face when you walk in!"

Milo chuckles slightly and then finishes the last of his wine.  Staring out the darkened window, he says, "Well, it's getting late, and the meeting is scheduled for tomorrow morning, which means it's time for me to turn in."  Looking around the small space, he adds, "You're welcome to stay here - we have a bedroll I can roll out for you.  Otherwise, just be here about half past sunrise, which is when I plan to set out."
[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the info on Handso, it'll come in handy.  I think that's the biggest difficult in running an adventure like this in E'n - there's so much backstory, from so many different sources, that it's hard to know it all prior to setting out.  At least it is for me, since I have a predilection for doing things off the cuff.

With that in mind, I already have it planned as to who will be present at the meeting, but if there's any info on the structure or members of the White Cloaks I should be sure to have looked at, feel free to point me in the right direction, and I'll make the appropriate adjustments.  The wiki didn't seem to have much, so I was planning on inventing a higher ranking official myself.  If that isn't necessary, just let me know.  Either way, at the end of this adventure, I'll see about culling together some information on the White Cloaks and putting it up on the wiki.

Not to make you do all the leg work for me!  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2012)

Fury glances around the room.  There is something about it that gives it a loved, lived-in feeling.  Something he hasn't experienced in a long while and he is surprisingly reluctant to let that go.

"If it's not a trouble I can stretch out there on the floor.  Might be better than going out to find a flophouse and then I'll be here ready to go when you need me."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]It doesn't help that important NPCs and places, like Handso, aren't on the wiki so the only way to know this information is if you were involved in the adventure where it came to light.

Handso & Parsons are the only things I know for certain about the White Cloaks.  They have a structure that includes Commanders but what exactly that means I don't know.  I think there is a strong implication in Soul Indiscretion that Handso is Commander of Rannochio's White Cloaks which in turn would imply that each district is run by a Commander.  Beyond that, I don't think it has been addressed and you are free to elaborate the story/structure as much as you like.  Sorry, no real, hard details in that for you.

Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]No worries - I'm happy to invent as long as I'm free to.[/sblock]

Milo smiles wide at Fury.  "No trouble at all - we're happy to have ya."  

The older man busies himself about shifting about the chairs in order to make a space for the bedroll, deflecting Fury's offers for help at every turn; he has the bed ready in short order, and the pair soon turn in for the evening.

* * * * *

Milo's awakening of Fury comes perhaps a tad too early, depending on the latter's opinion of early mornings.  The freshly brewed coffee he offers perhaps helps to ease the transition to waking life, however.  Coupled with a pair of cold scones Milo pulls from a jar on the counter, it makes for simple but satisfying breakfast.  After a kiss on his wife's cheek, Milo hurries himself out the door.  Fury can sense his eagerness to get to the meeting.

The walk to Roses D'Avorio is thankfully without incident; it seems that whomever was behind yesterday's ambush had been without a backup plan.  The transition from the impoverished surroundings of the Planks to the opulence of Roses is jarring, to say the least, and Milo remarks on the discrepancy, snorting, "No wonder it's hard to get the White Cloaks to do anything of substance for the Planks: I'd be hard-pressed to feel urgency too if I spent all my time in the Roses."  As if on cue, the barracks of White Cloaks comes into view at precisely this moment.

Once inside, the pair are greeted by an attendant who asks for the purpose of their visit, staring blankly when Milo mentions the meeting.  A stretch of minor confusion ensues, with the pair waiting for the greater part of 45 minutes as the attendant and the attendant's attendants work - with a notable lack of urgency - to divine the location of the meeting.  The two are occasionally forced to repeat the purpose of their visit to one or another of the attendants, and at one point, Fury's possession of weaponry is questioned, at which point Milo steps in gruffly and identifies him as "his hired bodyguard."  After a little fuss, the White Cloak administrator seems satisfied with this explanation.  The wait and accompanying lack of expectancy for his visit seem to dampen Milo's enthusiasm somewhat, but he manages to remain mostly undeterred.  

Finally, the two are ushered down a labyrinth of corridors, past soldiers and bureaucrats alike, until they arrive at an unmarked door, where they are told the panel is waiting by their disinterested chauffeur, who then instantly abandons them.  Milo pauses awkwardly outside the door, seemingly suddenly uncertain.  Finally, he manages a weak smile.  "Well - shall we?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2012)

Late nights in the Dunn Wright Inn haven't done much to prepare Fury for early mornings but he's always been one to wake quickly.  After their quick breakfast Fury follows after Milo keeping an eye out for any possible threats.  He nods at Milo's comment about the Roses.  "It is easy to not think about what's across the canal."  He shakes his head.

---

Bureaucracy at the White Cloak's HQ strains Fury's patience but he manages not to skewer half a dozen deserving clerks by thinking _'What would Zelena do?'_.  Finally, they are left outside a door and Fury turns to Milo and nods.

"We shall.  Don't worry; you have this."  He gives the old man a reassuring smile and opens the door.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 18, 2012)

From the look on his face, Milo doesn't seem to share Fury's confidence.  Nevertheless, he nods his ascent and leads the way into the room.

The room chosen for the meeting is small, perhaps presumably so given its out of the way location within the building.  At one end of the room, seated behind a long table, are three men, who rise to exchange handshakes and introductions.  Fury immediately recognizes the large form and red face of Commander Beppe Handso, seated to the far right, and from his wide eyes and terse nod, the commander mirrors his recognition; be it the presence of a superior or the formality of a summons to the White Cloaks headquarters, however, Commander Handso restrains himself uncharacteristically, although Fury can sense the man's discomfort in being in a situation so out of his control.  Seated to the far left, clean cut and with chiseled features, is Commander Galen Parsons; Parsons seems a bit uncertain of what to think of Fury's presence, but his handshake is nonetheless strong and his gaze unwavering, though not unfriendly.  Seated in the middle is a slightly older man - in his late fifties, perhaps - stern-faced and with an air of command, who introduces himself as Coordinator Abel Moretti.  Over the course of the meeting, Fury comes to learn that his duties are primarily concerned with - surprise, surprise - coordinating White Cloaks forces and resources across Venza as a whole, and, as such, Moretti is the ranking officer within this meeting.  In other words, he's the man who needs to be convinced.

Coordinator Moretti wastes no time getting down to business: he's clearly interested in keeping this meeting as short as possible.  The Coordinator asks Milo to begin.

After thanking Commander Parsons for his part in setting up the meeting - a gesture which Commander Handso seems to take as a slight, given his authority in the Planks - Milo stands and  delivers a short but inclusive assessment on the current state of the Planks (the prevalence of crime, prostitution, illicit trade, etc), the White Cloaks' current presence in the district (which seems to consist of a single, undermanned guard station; precautionary patrols are more or less absent), and what he thinks can be done to improve upon this situation (increasing the amount of troops in the district so as to allow for daily patrols of the area seems to be a particular sticking point for Milo).  He finishes with an impassioned speech about the ordinary citizens of the Planks, how they are in the majority, and how it is the White Cloaks' duty to afford them the opportunity to live a normal life that is basically a rehash of his earlier discussion with Fury.  Fury gets the sense the Milo has delivered this speech on numerous prior occasions.  Having finished, Milo sits and waits for the Coordinator's reaction.

The reaction is mixed.  Coordinator Moretti makes no bones about acknowledging the current state of the Planks.  However, he doesn't seem to share Milo's belief that the majority of the Planks' residents wish to lead a lawful life: he points to past efforts to improve life in the district, seemingly all of which have failed, and the availability of low-rent housing in other districts.  His attitude, in a nutshell, seems to be that residing in the Planks is a choice, and that that choice is generally made for illegitimate reasons.  He acknowledges the exception of Milo's example, but attributes his continued residence in the district"to, forgive my bluntness, your own misguided perception of what Ranocchio could be."  It seems that the Coordinator's bottom line is concerned primarily with an efficient use of resources, and "at this time, I don't feel as though even a minor increase of our presence in the district would have any impact on its conditions.  Unless, of course, you have evidence otherwise."

Milo seems to struggle not to lose his temper.  "With all due respect, Coordinator, how could I obtain such evidence without being given the opportunity in the form of an increased presence by the White Cloaks?"  The coordinator is adamant, however, that this has been tried in the past, and to no avail.  Fury senses that Milo's window of opportunity is closing rapidly.

[sblock=OOC]This is Fury's opportunity to "step in," as it were (unintentional reference there), should he wish to do so.  Just FYI, it's wholly possible to proceed without him saying anything.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2012)

Fury steps forward and clears his throat.  Clasping his hands behind his back he gives a slight bow to the three White Cloaks sitting in judgement and begins to speak.

"Excuse me, sir, but I must respectfully disagree.  A minor increase in the White Cloak presence would have a tremendous impact in Ranocchio.  Commander Handso and I have discussed at some length how his station is undermanned and those men that he does have in his command undertrained."  Fury neglects to mention that discussion was brief and heated.

"You ask for evidence, Coordinator Moretti.  Your very own Commander is evidence: a year past when those ghastly murders were occurring in Ranocchio Commander Handso used his own funds to supplement his forces and shut down the gangs involved.  Unfortunately, one man cannot sustain that sort of effort indefinitely.

"A few more men, a small amount of resources allocated to training would give the criminals that have taken over our district pause and allow the good people, the common people, the working people opportunity to live their life without fear.  I had the opportunity to escape as you have suggested we all do, Coordinator Moretti, and I did for a time but I went back.  Why?  Because my father lived in Ranocchio, cut reeds in Ranocchio; because my grandfather cut reeds in Ranocchio; because _his_ father labored and loved in Ranocchio and when the Red Prince of Rhat'matanis and his fleet burned Gulls and stormed the city it was the laborers and sailors of Ranocchio, including my great-grandfather, who pushed them out of our home and into the sea.  Our _history_ is Ranocchio, our _home_ is Ranocchio and we won't hide any longer nor will we allow men of black conscience keep us in fear in our own homes or cause us to flee.  We only ask that you aid us in this work."

Fury stops and in the silence following almost seems embarrassed by his impassioned plea.  He bows slightly, more a nod of respect than anything else.

"Ah, thank you, sirs, for listening."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Diplomacy, if needed: 1d20+11=20

Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 21, 2012)

The three White Cloaks and Milo listen in silence at Fury's testimony.  The former's reaction is mixed - Commander Handso seems pleased at Fury's comments in his favor, Commander Parsons seems intent just to listen, and Coordinator Moretti's stone face gives nothing away - whilst that latter's is anything but: Milo's appreciation at Fury's intercession practically radiates outward.  At the very least, Fury's willingness to speak out has secured him a lifelong friend.  It's perhaps telling of Milo's priorities that speaking out in favor of cleaning up Ranocchio is what did so, rather than saving his life.

When Fury finishes, the Coordinator nods, seemingly thinking over his words carefully.  Finally, he says, "Your words and passion are almost enough to make me renege on my earlier sentiments, son.  That goes for both of you, really..." he adds hastily, gesturing to Milo.  The Coordinator sighs, and for a moment, the steely formality of his position seems to melt into something much more human.  "You'll have to forgive me, gentlemen; I don't mean to be uncaring towards your plight.  It's only that the nature of my position is a delicate one, forcing me to balance the needs of the entirety of Venza: meeting the demands of one district means taking away from the resources of another.  The case of Ranocchio has proved especially vexing: for the amount of manpower seemingly required to make an impact on the living conditions there, I could garrison half of Venza and still have men to spare to patrol the border with the Baronies.  Do you see my conflict?" he asks rhetorically, slightly exasperated.  

The Coordinator pauses a moment, collecting himself.  He then turns to address Fury.  "Tell me a little about yourself, young man.  From what I understand, you've been hired as M. De Luca's bodyguard?"

[sblock=OOC]Not trying to make you repeat Fury's story once again, so feel free to keep it short if you'd like.  Just seems pertinent, and the kind of thing the Coordinator would ask in the lead up to the next phase of the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2012)

Fury nods and starts to pace as he talks but stops himself from walking to and fro to concentrate on his story.

"Yes, sir.  I'm a frog through and through, excuse my language.  Generations of Furioso's have raised their families in Ranocchio.  My sister is a priestess in the Temple of Cortessa and I've spent the last, oh, two years as a mercenary.  My father was murdered in Ranocchio and I needed to be _away_, if you can understand..."  Fury trails off; he hasn't spoken of his father before now.  He clears his throat and shifts a bit uncomfortably but continues.

"I've worked for Milo as of last evening.  I was taking an afternoon constitutional, looking for property that would be suitable to live in, when I came across M. de Luca being assaulted by a trio of men."  Fury gives Milo a brief look of apology for bringing up the previous evening's events.

"A bravo and a pair of boys, more swagger than skill, so I was able to run them off.  They made a concerted effort to steal from M. de Luca a phial of medicine meant for his wife.  I cornered the youth who had taken the medicine and retrieved it and when questioned he told me they had been hired to persuade Milo, uhm, Master de Luca to play a bit more friendly with his neighbors.  I guess the criminal ones."  He stops, not intending to take the conversation there and not really knowing where to take it next.  So he leaves it for the Coordinator to take it in whatever direction he should see fit.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 21, 2012)

The Coordinator listens thoughtfully to Fury's words.  When he speaks again, it's with the slight slowness that comes with formulating a plan in the act of speaking itself.

"First, M. de Luca, I must apologize to you: I had no idea that you were subject to such an assault only last evening, and I can only imagine how my talk of balancing the good of the whole must have sounded to a man who's life was threatened so recently."

"Mr. Furioso: I have a proposal for you.  While I have been swayed by yours and Representative de Luca's words, I must admit that I am not yet in a position where I can commit hard and fast resources.  So what I propose is this: you see what you can find out about those behind the attack on Rep. de Luca, and once you have identified a suspect, I will willingly commit some men to serve in the obtainment of justice."  He smiles a wry smile.  "Something tells me that a native of Ranocchio would have better luck obtaining such a lead than a White Cloak."

"So I suggest that we see the results of this arrangement, and then perhaps I will be in a position to rethink my policy on the policing of Ranocchio.  Are we in agreement, gentlemen?"

Milo turns to Fury as if to say, _it's your call_.  The man clearly intends to let Fury speak for himself.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2012)

Fury's lips twitch.  Seems like it's to be business as usual: you do the dirty, dangerous work and we'll step in just in time for the payoff.  It's clear they aren't going to get a better deal at this time so he nods his acceptance.

"Sir, I expect you'll be hearing from me soon then."  He looks over at Milo to see if the older man has anything else to add.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 22, 2012)

Milo has little to add, other than thanking the three high-ranking White Cloaks for the opportunity to meet, and in short order, the meeting is over and its five participants have dispersed.  

Outside of the White Cloaks headquarters, Fury and Milo regroup.  "I appreciate what you did back there," says Milo, the gratitude and admiration plain on his face.  It's clear that the man is thankful to no longer be fighting this uphill battle virtually alone.

"Now, as to where to start looking for information: any ideas?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2012)

Fury frowns as he thinks about how he is going to go about tracking down whoever had it in for Milo.

"Well, unfortunately I killed off our best lead."  He scratches his chin.  "Anyone in particular you know of that you offended recently?  A local gang or criminal with enough money to hire three bravos to make your life difficult?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 23, 2012)

Milo squints in thought.  "I've been wondering about that since last night.  Given that I've been upsetting Ranocchio's criminal elements over the last three decades, it's hard to narrow down the list.  I do, however, have an idea of a legitimate place to begin asking around.  Have you heard of the Fair Lass?"

Fury, in fact, has: the Fair Lass is a brothel in the Planks, known to be a draw for many of the Planks' especially unseemly residents.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2012)

Fury snorts as he suppresses a laugh at the thought of Milo rousing the rabble for the past 30 years.  This fellow must have some keen survival skills since he hasn't been found floating face down in a canal yet.  The thought of the Fair Lass is much more sobering, however.  Fury stares off in thoughtful remembrance.

"I know of it.  My sister had to go to the temple of Cortessa to stay out of their clutches.  Nasty place that should've been razed years ago.  'Legitimate' isn't exactly a term I'd associate with the Fair Lass.  "  He looks at Milo with one brow raised.  "Someone in particular there you offended?  Or just because it's a wretched hive of scum and villainy where someone might know something?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Move: --
Standard: --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 24, 2012)

Milo smiles wanly.  "It's the latter, I'm afraid.  You can say what you want about Bonita, but she knows about as much about what goes on in Ranocchio as anyone.  Getting her to tell it to you is, of course, a different matter.  Although who knows, maybe you're her type..." kids Milo, his smile widening.

"I'm sorry, Orlando, I know it's not much to go on, but it's the best I can do."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2012)

Fury doesn't respond much to Milo's joke being too lost in thought to do more than give the older man a wan smile.

"People have likely already taken note that you've managed to acquire yourself a bodyguard.  Asking questions might not be too productive if word's got round."  He shrugs.  "Nothing to do for that, I suppose.  Regardless, might be best if we part ways for a bit.  You get on with your business and I get on with making the rounds of the stalls before heading to the Lass this evening.  I'll escort you home, or wherever you need to go, but we probably shouldn't be seen together; I'll watch your back from a distance."

Fury will trail Milo as Milo walks home or wherever he wants to go, then Fury will wander the streets of Planks buying trinkets and small bits of food and questioning the shopkeepers on who might have heard something about someone getting up in arms about Milo's rabblerousing.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Diplomacy to Gather Information: 1d20+12=23
Yeah, I know Fury probably won't find anything useful until he makes his inquiries at the Fair Lass but he has a day to kill and still wants to have a look around his old home and ask question.

*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 19
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 25, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> "People have likely already taken note that you've managed to acquire yourself a bodyguard.  Asking questions might not be too productive if word's got round."  He shrugs.




Milo reciprocates Fury's shrug.  "They might have.  But I saw you take care of two out of the three witnesses we know of with my own eyes, and from the sound of it, you took care of the third as well.  Seems to me that the chances are just as good that word hasn't gotten out yet of much, save perhaps the fact that yesterday's trio failed to check in."

"Like you say, nothing we can do about it now."


GlassEye said:


> "Regardless, might be best if we part ways for a bit.  You get on with your business and I get on with making the rounds of the stalls before heading to the Lass this evening.  I'll escort you home, or wherever you need to go, but we probably shouldn't be seen together; I'll watch your back from a distance."




Milo nods.  "Sounds good."

The walk back to the Planks is as uneventful as this morning's, and Fury soon finds himself once again maneuvering through the streets of Ranocchio on his own.  Even though he has more pressing matters on his mind, he nevertheless takes a certain pleasure from the sheer familiarity of the setting; he even recognizes a few faces here and there.  What's more, he finds himself to be recognized more than he would have ever expected: in a place like Ranocchio, where material success is all but impossible except through the standard, illegitimate avenues, Fury's recent achievements as, for lack of a better term, an "adventurer" have earned him a not-insignificant amount of notoriety.  Among most, that notoriety proves to be the difference between a stiff tongue and a loose one.

Although Fury hears little that would qualify as solid fact during his outing, he learns a lot about Ranocchio's residents' perception of his new friend and employer.  Milo's reputation as someone who fights for the common man in this otherwise marginalized district is well-entrenched, and most of the shopkeepers and food stall operators speak of him in positive terms that occasionally cross over into something akin to reverence.  The idea that Milo would have finally upset one too many a criminal is a recurrent refrain, though the theories on who may finally taken the next step (rumors of the attack on Milo already seem to be spreading, although Fury's role in his rescue is less frequently mentioned by action and never by name) vary wildly.  Even so, over the course of the afternoon Fury is able to pick out two names that come up more than the others.  One is the Red Bill Gang, of which little is mentioned beyond the fact that all the members are Tengu; the other is the Krakens, a gang associated with Ranocchio's rampant drug trade.  Fury is uncertain, however, whether these two are mentioned for legitimate reasons, or simply because they represent the usual suspects for the more organized criminal actions which take place in this district.

Fury's meandering inquiry eventually takes him to the doorstep of the Fair Lass brothel, which looks as squalid and decrepit as he remembered it to be.









*OOC:*


I rolled a Knowledge Local check for you, and came out with a 27, which pretty much buys the house in this instance.

Fury knows everything about the Red Bill Gang listed on the wiki; the principle element of note is that while they're a notable criminal organization, Fury is unaware of any ties to Ranocchio specifically (which doesn't mean there aren't any).

As for the Krakens, Fury recalls their association with the brothel before which he now stands.  He's also aware of a recent altercation with the gang and some local adventurers on that very premises.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2012)

Before making his way to the Fair Lass Fury makes a detour to the temple of Hinotheus in Planks so that he can get the rest of his wounds from the previous night taken care of.  Leaving a donation for the priests of the Hound of Cortesia Fury makes his way to the seedier side of Ranocchio where the Fair Lass sits.

---

Fury stares at the entrance to the Fair Lass with undisguised disgust.  With an effort he controls his emotions until he has assumed the flat expression of someone too tough to mess with.  Pushing through the door he swaggers into the bar with just the right amount of 'local boy made good and come home to show off' arrogance.  Or so he hopes.

Once inside he'll pause to scan the common room though being careful not to infringe too much on the locals sense of territory then make his way to the bar.  He'll set a silver to spinning on the bar top and wink at the bartender.

"Ale."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Fury is still injured from the previous night.  I'm assuming his sleep was enough to allow him to add the base healing (which I've added to his current hp total) but he still needs more.  Since hired healing is cheaper than charges (and hopefully readily available) I'd rather take that route.  Let me know how much healing is available and how much he'll have to spend to get it.  Thanks.

*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 28, 2012)

The interior of the Fair Lass is perfect compliment to its exterior: squalid and dilapidated, with little that isn't purely functional.  One thing that catches Fury's eye right away is that, for the most well-known brothel in Ranocchio, the foyer seems surprisingly underpopulated: a quick count reveals four men, within at least twice as many woman, their bored expressions a suggestion of a recent downturn in customers.  This means that they perk up noticeably at Fury's appearance: fresh meat.  

As Fury settles in with his ale, he notices a large woman making a beeline for him.  The spectacle of her frizzy hair is only surpassed by the combination of a ragged, too-tight corset with a good forty or fifty pounds of excess padding.  Fury's fears that she's about to make a sales pitch to him on her services are dispelled, however, when she introduces herself with a small curtsy that seems comically out of place given the context and the person delivering it.

"Name's Bonita; I'm the madam in charge of this establishment.  Glad to see a new face around here, although you look to be enough of a local.  How can I help you tonight?"  With a lecherous smile, she adds, "What's your poison?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the healing; truth be told, it slipped my mind. Consensus seems to be 10 gp per casting of CLW.  I've rolled two thus far, which would bring Fury 2 shy of his total for 20 gp.  If you want to bring it up to full, feel free to roll again and bring it up to 30.

With your next roll, I'd appreciate a Perception roll, please.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2012)

Fury swings around to gaze appreciatively at the women around the room.  He sighs and turns back to the less than lovely Bonita.  Holding a gold between to fingers he lightly taps it on the bar.

"Ah, they are all lovely.  And yes, raised over on Reedcutter Court but left for a bit of work."  He winks at the ungainly woman.  "But I'm back, lookin' to pick up the word on the street and what better place than the Fair Lass, eh?"  He'll set the gold to spinning on the bar.

If Bonita is willing, Fury will continue to chat trying to subtly steer the conversation towards 'working' conditions and the few bits of rumor he's picked up during his day about town.  Finally, he turns the conversation towards what he _really_ wants to know.

"So, I hear someone tried to muscle a local councilman but the muscle ran off with the pay."  He chuckles and shakes his head.  "I'm sure _someone_ isn't happy; job like that requires a _little_ bit of brains and that muscle proved they had none."  He winks at Bonita and obviously checks her out.  "Have to say, I'm a fair hand with the blade..."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]I'll hold at 2 shy, thanks.
Perception: 1d20+8=11  Gah!
Diplomacy (Gather Info): 1d20+11=26

*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jan 31, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> "But I'm back, lookin' to pick up the word on the street and what better place than the Fair Lass, eh?"




Bonita seems pleased at this obvious complement of her establishment's stature in Ranocchio's underground society.  She warms up to Fury quickly, and he finds himself increasingly regretting his level of success at sweet-talking her as the conversation takes on an increasingly tactile dimension.  There's always a price to doing your job too well.

As their conversation continues, Bonita makes several references to the recent downturn in business at the Lass.  As Fury works the tidbits he picked up this afternoon into the conversation, he notices Bonita seems much more responsive to the subject of the Krakens than the Red Bill Gang.



GlassEye said:


> "So, I hear someone tried to muscle a local councilman but the muscle ran off with the pay."  He chuckles and shakes his head.  "I'm sure _someone_ isn't happy; job like that requires a _little_ bit of brains and that muscle proved they had none."  He winks at Bonita and obviously checks her out.  "Have to say, I'm a fair hand with the blade..."




Bonita starts to nod in agreement.  "Aye, I heard mention a' that, shame they failed, too, it's people like him that're hurting my business..."  She seems to catch herself then, as if she knows more to the story but is uncertain of how much to reveal to this relative stranger.

[sblock=OOC]Could I get four more Diplomacy rolls, please, as you continue your effort to extract information?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2012)

Fury's laughter becomes more strained as their flirting (and his fishing for information) continues.  Maybe he's learned enough from Zelena to mask his growing discomfort from Bonita, maybe not.  His internal monologue doesn't help matters: _She'd be a good tumble... for a troll._  But then again maybe that's what makes his laughter believable.  He hopes.

"Krakens, huh?"  He presses, even though he isn't sure that's the correct direction, then shrugs as if the answer doesn't really matter to him.  "Can't say I'd blame them if the Lass's business is being hurt."

If Bonita seems reluctant to continue the conversation in one particular direction Fury will back off and then try to approach the subject from a different direction.  He doesn't want the woman to pick up that he's pumping her for information and not paying for it.  When necessary he'll distract Bonita with some barely relevant anecdote about some horrid, foreign and totally imaginary mark that he finds amusing and seems to expect her to as well.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Diplomacy (Gather Info): 1d20+11=17, 1d20+11=19, 1d20+11=18, 1d20+11=24

*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 2, 2012)

Well on her way to warming up to Fury, Bonita has the bartender pour an ale for each of them.  Whatever the reason - maybe she isn't used to getting so much attention herself among so many finer women, maybe Fury is just her type - as the two talk and drink - which Bonita does more than her fair share of - the head lady of the Fair Lass' tongue loosens more and more.

"Aye, the Krakens," Bonita says, slurring mildly at this point.  "Used t'be they'd come in here by the dozen, throwing gold around like they 'ad more than they knew what to do with.  It was a nice arrangement: they got their fill of women, and we made some coin.  There was a bit of a scrap with some 'adventures'" - she spits the word - "though, and ever since then the Krakens have been going elsewhere for their kicks.  From what I hear, they've mostly been goin' to the Three Ladies..."

Bonita stops, staring, her jaw slightly agape in a manner which would be comical if it wasn't such a cause for concern.  Fury turns to follow her gaze and finds himself staring into the chest of one of the largest half-orcs he has ever seen.  He has a huge tattoo of a squid on his right forearm, and the associated hand is resting suggestively on the hilt of a nasty-looking broad-bladed sword.  He does not look friendly.

"What's all this talk about the Krakens over here?"

[sblock=OOC]Fury successfully completes the Diplomacy skill challenge for coaxing information from Bonita, which is good for 400 xp.  

It may not seem like you got much, now, but it'll all become clear in time.

Just FYI, the half-orc and Fury are adjacent to one another, with the bar to Fury's opposite side.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2012)

Fury removes his hand from his ale, freeing it up should he need to draw, and lays it on the bar.  However, since he's paying more attention to the newcomer he inadvertently lays it on Bonita's doughy hand.  Briefly startled but leaving his hand where it is, he masks his surprise by responding to the half-orc.

"No harm meant by it.  Sweet Bonita and I were just bemoaning our ill fortune: my lack of work, and the Lass's loss of most of the Kraken custom.  Hard times for all of us, ya know?  Bonita, lass, how 'bout you get the man a drink."

Fury slips a coin from his purse and puts it in Bonita's hand folding her fingers over it and giving her hand a little squeeze.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Diplomacy: 1d20+11=19

*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

The half-orc shoots Bonita a withering look.  "Don't bother," he snarls, "I'm not thirsty."  Bonita cowers, clearly thrown by the sudden reversal of climate from friendly conversation to ill speech.  

The half-orc turns his attention to Fury.   "What the hell do you care about the Lass?  I ain't never seen you here  before, and all the sudden you waltz in here chatting up the ownership  and trying to buy people off?  Seems a bit fishy to me."  As the half-orc half-talks, half-yells, Fury can't help but notice that even his muscles seem to have muscles.

[sblock=OOC]Nice line with Fury accidentally touching hands with Bonita; I thought they made a good pair...  

Fury fails his diplomacy check; it was a valiant effort, but he had an uphill battle.

The half-orc successfully manages to demoralize Fury, meaning he's shaken for 1 round.

FYI, we're switching to thinking in terms of a rounds worth of actions  now, though we're obviously not in combat yet.  I'll get a proper map up  soon, but in the mean time, here's a rough layout (O=half-orc, F=Fury,  B=Bonita, |=bar):

X X X B|
X X O F|
X X X X|[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2012)

Fury is unaccustomed to the sharp spike of adrenaline-charged fear engendered by the belligerent half-orc.  Constant, low-level fear, that's a fact of everyday life in Planks.  But this is different.  He shrugs hoping the action will either mask his fear or shrug it off.

"If I were buying people off I'd do it with more than a three-copper ale.  And you haven't seen me 'round because I've been out of town working.  Or at least, trying to; didn't go so well."  He sighs.  "So I came back here."

Fury eyes the half-orc warily.  He's pretty sure this fellow isn't going to be happy until he's had the chance to break some skulls.  Fury just has to make sure it isn't his own that gets broken.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

The half-orc turns to Bonita.  "Have you ever seen this schlub before?"  The wide-eyed madame of the Fair Lass shakes her head no.

The half-orc turns his attention back to Fury.  "I don't know who you are, or why you're here, and I _certainly_ don't know why you're asking about the Krakens, but you better get out of here pronto before I remove that lying tongue from the rest of your mouth.  Which I might just do anyway."  The half-orc glares as he tightens his grip on the hilt of his sword, although it remains sheathed for the time being.

[sblock=OOC]The half-orc succeeds in another attempt to demoralize Fury, so Fury remains shaken.

Worth noting: since you've successfully wooed Bonita, you're in a position to get the information you need in connection to the attempt on Milo's life.  However, you haven't actually gotten that information yet, and should you leave, it would complicate that process greatly.  Just making sure you're aware of that.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2012)

While that fear is a still there Fury is also beginning to feel that 'jangle' that heralds less than wise action.  

"I don't give a  about the Krakens and I certainly wasn't asking about them.  If you want a little tongue action go find yourself a girl, I ain't interested."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 5, 2012)

The half-orc's eyes grow wide at the insult, although Fury also catches the faintest hint of a smile - the conversation seems to have ended up where his antagonizer had hoped all along - in the instant before the half-orc bellows, and kicks Fury's stool out from underneath him.  Fury lands on his back, hard; from this position, he sees the half-orc draw his sword, and he can hear the screams of surprise rise up from the Lass' employees, including an extremely unlady-like wail from Bonita, who cowers back towards the bar.

[sblock=OOC]Half-orc: Trip Fury (successful), draw weapon.  Fury is prone.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2012)

Pinioned between the wall and the angry half-orc Fury has little choice but to expose himself to the orc's attacks as he tries to stand.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Is that all the space I have to maneuver in?  Pretty grim.  Fury (Rogue/Bard) vs. Angry Orc Fighter... we might need to change the name of the adventure to 'Fury Checks Out'.  lol

*Move:* stand up from prone (provokes AoO)
*Standard:* draw rapier[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 6, 2012)

Fury watches from his back as the half-orc brings his blade down with both hands; at the last moment, he's able to roll to one side and avoid the blow.  As the half-orc yanks his sword loose from the floor boards, Fury manages to scramble up, draw his weapon, and gather his wits about him just enough to dodge the half-orc's next attack, which sends splinters flying as it buries itself into the bar.  Bonita screams once more and runs from the melee, knocking over some of her frailer employees in the process.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah - I couldn't really imagine the inside of the building being wider than 15 feet, and you had positioned yourself at the bar, which is effectively "off-screen."  If you want to try jumping on/behind it, let me know, and I'll add it to the map - it would be one square of bar behind Fury, then one square of behind-bar, and then wall.

Don't worry - his bark may be worse than his bite, he was pretty fortunate on his trip roll.  There's plenty of fight left.  

He missed on both the AoO and his attack.  Same map as last time, only Bonita is no longer there.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

Fury's eyes narrow.  He didn't want this fight but he's not backing away from it either.  He also doesn't like being pushed up against the bar but it's better than having his back exposed to whatever friends the half-orc might have.

"Still time for you to back away..."

Before he's even finished speaking Fury is shifting his weight to draw the half-orc into defending himself from one direction while actually shifting the other.  He thrusts his rapier at the half-orc's thigh but it isn't as exposed as he expected it might be and the attack slips harmlessly past.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Ah, just paranoid player...  Fury's made of sterner stuff.  He likes to jump up on things (stone walls, tavern tables, sheep) but he'll stay off the bar for the moment. 

*Move:* Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=13  13 vs. orc's BAB + Wis + 10 (or Sense Motive + 10).  Probably a fail.
*Standard:* Attack: 1d20+9=13, 1d6+3=4, 2d6=8; hit AC 13 for 4 +8 SA.  I'm guessing a miss.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 8, 2012)

Fury's feint manages to draw the half-orc into shifting awkwardly.  Even so, his opponent manages to avoid Fury's sword at the last moment.  "That the best ya got?" he growls.

The half-orc lashes out with his foot in an attempt to hook Fury's leg and send him back to the ground, but Fury hops over it neatly, the leg passing by harmlessly underneath him.

[sblock=OOC]Fury's feint was actually a success; the attack still misses, though.  The half-orc attempts another trip and misses.

FYI, his stats of note are: AC 18 (15 FF), Feint DC 13

No change to the map.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

A sly smile creeps across Fury's face and he winks at the half-orc.  It's a lot easier to be, well, _Fury_ when the half-orc isn't looming over him...  Or not looming as much as before.

"I thought, since you like boys, that you might want to dance a little first.  But I see you want to get down and dirty right away."

From the balls of his feet Fury rapidly shifts his weight back and forth.  When he's sure the half-orc is good and confused he stabs again with his rapier.  Unfortunately, his overconfidence has betrayed him again and the blade passes harmlessly past his opponent.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=25  25 vs. orc's DC 13
*Standard:* Attack: 1d20+9=14, 1d6+3=9, 2d6=3; vs. AC 18 = miss[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 8, 2012)

Enraged, the half-orc bellows and tries to catch Fury with his sword while he's over-extended.  Fury's too fast, however, and he rights himself once again without a nick.  The half-orc glowers as he considers his next move.

[sblock=OOC]Both misses.  Your go.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2012)

Fury honestly doesn't want to fight the half-orc but sometimes he just can't help himself.  He chalks it up to a poor upbringing.

"There's no profit to either of us in this fight.  We can still stop it and go our own ways."

To show he means what he says Fury will hold his attack while he assesses the half-orc's intent.  He is ready, however, should the half-orc decide to press on.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Standard:* Ready action to Attack if the half-orc makes an attack: 1d20+9=20, 1d6+3=9, 2d6=7; vs. AC 18/15 = 9 dmg. (disregard SA dmg, please)
*Move:* --  vs. orc's DC 13
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 38
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 8, 2012)

"Shoulda thoughta that before you started pokin' your nose into others' business," snarls the half-orc.  As he brings his sword around for another swing, Fury flicks out his rapier, catching his opponent off guard and opening a wound down his right side.  Grunting in exertion once again, the half-orc retaliates, managing to sink his blade deeply into Fury's shoulder.

[sblock=OOC]I commend Fury's attempts to reason with even the most unreasonable.  

Fury's attack hits, opening a decent wound.  The half-orc hits for 9 damage, bringing Fury to 29.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

Fury snorts.  _The fellow is relentless; I'll give him that._ 

"_You_ are the one stepping between a man and his woman.  Even if you were inclined to flee my superior prowess I don't think I could honorably let you go without _some_ sort of reprimand."

Fury steps to the side whipping his rapier across his body to give himself a little rotation to present his side (and, theoretically, a narrower target) and to distract his opponent.  When the move is complete and the half-orc's attention distracted Fury lunges and grunts with satisfaction as he feels the thin blade slide into the half-orc's heavy muscle.

"Wait, was that your spleen?"





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=19  19 vs. orc's DC 13
*Standard:* Attack: 1d20+9=26, 1d6+3=7, 2d6=7; vs. AC 18/15 = 14 dmg.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

The half-orc clutches at his side momentarily, and Fury can tell that he's been mortally wounded.  And not just by the verbal barbs.

Refusing to engage in the witty repartee, the half-orc simply grunts and kicks out once again, attempting to trip Fury up.  Fury manages to step his target leg up neatly, and the half-orc's foot accomplishes nothing more than putting a sizable dent into the bar.

[sblock=OOC]Nice shot; he's quite wounded, now.  Hopefully you don't kill him in the next round.  

Nice one about "your woman," too. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

"Damned orc-bloods," mutters Fury.  "Don't have sense to keel over proper when skewered like normal men."

Fury has seen plenty of killing wounds and this one looks pretty bad.  He shakes his head but keeps his blade flicking back and forth to discourage the half-orc from further attacks as he waits out the inevitable collapse.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Ah, well, Fury's all about the audience.  What good are snappy dialogue and killer moves if there's no one to ooh and ah over them?  Except he's going to have to pay the piper sooner or later and I don't know if his stomach is strong enough for that.  I mean, he's no Borric.  lol

*Move:* --
*Standard:* total defense: +4 AC (now AC 24)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

The half-orc's grayish-green skin turns red with rage at Fury's comment on his heritage.  Whilst Fury continues to whirl his sword defensively, his opponent leans over, grasps the overturned stool that Fury had been sitting on, and sweeps it deftly in Fury's direction.  Fury's sword is of little use against the object, but he manages to leap over it and keep to his feet.

The half-orc hurls the stool in frustration, and it breaks into pieces against the bar to Fury's right.

[sblock=OOC]Post edited: trip misses, Fury's up.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]The bonus from total defense is a dodge bonus and dodge bonuses do add to CMD.  If that makes a difference to the outcome.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ah - that's what I get for not being thorough in my reading.

In that case, the trip attempt fails.  I'll edit my post to reflect that a little later, but just wanted you to know.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, Qik.  It may take me a level or two to achieve but you've convinced me Fury needs a method to mitigate the effects of prone/being tripped.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]It would never work mechanically, but my first thought nevertheless is Monkey Style: the thought of Fury writhing on the ground, flailing out lethally, brings a smile to my face.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Wow, that feat rocks!  Now I wanna play a Monkey-style Vanara monk...

For Fury I was thinking the rogue talent: Ki Pool and then the feat Ki Stand.  The main problem here being Fury's low wisdom means he'd have the minimum pool of 1.  Gets him up faster but unless he wants a one-shot ability it would still have an AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2012)

Fury wonders if maybe he overestimated the severity of the wound.  He fully expected the half-orc to have collapsed by now.  Perhaps he'll just have to help him along.  Continuing his defensive maneuvers Fury draws his sap with his off-hand.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]

*Move:* draw sap
*Standard:* total defense: +4 AC (now AC 24)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 9, 2012)

As Fury draws his sap, the half-orc stands before him, both hands on his readied blade, searching for an opening.  Seeing none, he begins to back off, slowly.  As he does so, the few remaining spectators push themselves back against the walls, deeper into their chairs, or flee altogether; anything to avoid the notice of the half-orc, who's eyes carry the look of desperation seen in wounded animals.

Positioning himself in northern hallway, the half-orc gestures with one hand.  "Come on, pretty boy.  Let's finish this."

[sblock=OOC]Half-orc withdraws to A4.

Yeah, it's taken me a little while to wrap my head around the possibilities of Monkey Style, but I'm warming up to it.  Using it with a Vanara would definitely be fun.  Take the Master of Many Styles and you can have Monkey Style and Monkey Shine at level 2.  Pick up Mantis Style at level 3 and the other Mantis feats on down the line, and you'd have a crazily acrobatic character who could do a lot of damage with their Stunning Fists.  

It's thoughts like these that are the reason I love the style feats.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2012)

"I think it's already finished."

Fury sheathes his rapier and leans against the bar looking out across the room.  He casually switches the sap to his right hand and tries to hold it inconspicuously as he scans for allies that the half-orc might have.  Finding Bonita in the crowd he calls out.

"Sweet Bonita, looks like I'm going to need another ale.  This one seems to have gotten spilled."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Move:* sheathe rapier
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 11, 2012)

Bonita seems wholly uncertain of how to respond to Fury's cavalier attitude in the face of such life-and-death circumstances.  She takes half a step forward, pauses, shoots a frightened glance in the half-orc's direction, and, seeing the unmitigated rage in his eyes, freezes once more.  The half-orc, meanwhile, studies his would-be prey, shifting the weight of his sword between his hands, and takes a step back into the main room.

Fury's nonchalant study of the room reveals no suggestion of a would-be ally to the half-orc; indeed, no one in sight looks to be capable of lending him a hand even if they wanted to.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2012)

Fury looks across the length of the room to the half-orc and mutters something about not being able to have a drink in peace until this is settled.  He pushes off from the bar and sighs.  Waving his free hand in an arcane symbol he chants out words of power in a booming voice.

"IO INVISIBILE!"

...and vanishes.  Once hidden from view he moves partially across the room and waits to see how the half-orc reacts.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]*Standard:* cast _Vanish_
*Move:* to D7 using Stealth: 1d20+28=40
Note: Fury's Stealth +13 +20 (Vanish) -5 moving at more than half speed[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 12, 2012)

His quarry turning invisible seems to be about the last thing that the half-orc expected to happen: Fury watches with no small amount of enjoyment as his expression shifts from shock to grim dismay at this surprising turn of events.  As he struggles to regain what semblance of composure he had, the half-orc moves a few steps to his right, into one corner of the room, seemingly in an effort to better defend his position.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2012)

Fury knows he only has a brief moment before his invisibility wears off so he closes the distance between himself and the half-orc as quietly as possible and reaches out to tap the half-orc on the temple with his sap.  With the threatening action Fury pops back into plain sight.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* to C4 using Stealth: 1d20+33=43
*Standard:* attack w/ sap: 1d20+10=15, 1d6+2=4, 2d6=6; hit AC 15 for 4 dmg + 6 SA dmg (nonlethal)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 14, 2012)

Even though clearly caught unawares, the half-orc nevertheless reacts to Fury's sudden appearance with preternatural instincts, deflecting his sap with his upraised sword.  He attempts to retaliate with a much more lethal blow, but his sword swings errantly past Fury.

[sblock=OOC]He, of course, rolled a natural 1.  :-\[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2012)

Fury is tired of messing with the half-orc but doesn't want to take the time to switch back to his rapier.  He'll feint trying to catch the kraken offguard.  Clearly his opponent is still taken aback by his invisibility trick and Fury easily misdirects his action to land a solid bruising blow with the sap.

"Are _all_ Planks denizens as hard-headed as the ones I've met these past few days..."

He shakes his head muttering to himself.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=27
*Standard:* attack w/ sap: 1d20+8=24, 1d6+2=7, 2d6=7; hit AC 24 for 7 dmg + 7 SA dmg (nonlethal)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 14, 2012)

Fury's second swing with his sap succeeds where the first had failed, and the half-orc slumps unconscious into the corner.

For a moment, the Fair Lass is, perhaps, as quiet as its ever been in its long and illustrious history.  Bonita takes a few steps forward, clearly shaken, although she tries to laugh it off.  "Well, looks like Krale got what was comin' to 'im - wonder why he was so touchy, though?  It's a shame - 'e was the last of the Krakens who continued to pay us their custom."

[sblock=OOC]Bit disappointed with that one - didn't really seem to live up to its billing.  Ah, well, such is the life of a GM.... 

Fury nets 800 XP for the encounter; GP TBD.

Also, just curious: ever consider taking Sap Adept and Sap Master for Fury?  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2012)

Fury watches as the half-orc, Krale, according to Bonita, slumps to the ground.  Once sure his opponent is down he lifts his gaze and sweeps it across those pressed up against walls and watching, seeing if any of them look to challenge him or his right to be in the Fair Lass.

"Touchy? Well, he's bound to be a mite surly when he wakes up."

Still keeping an eye on the crowd Fury will quickly riffle through Krale's pockets looking for anything unusual for a Planks gang member.  He'll take the half-orc's belt pouch raising his shoulders in a roguish shrug.

"Hey, I don't give dance lessons for free...  For you, Sweet Bonita, for your trouble.  Now, where were we?  Ale, I think, and what were  saying?"

He'll share out about half of the coins in the pouch with Bonita.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Yes, I know the feeling.  Worked out an encounter at APL+2 for a group and in the first two rounds they had my fellows shaken, blind and prone.  They managed to hit them in the weak spot, and hard.  I think that's the thing with this encounter: it still allowed me to play to Fury's strengths, though that first trip really had me worried.

That amount of XP will push Fury over the top into 6th level.  However, if it's better for the adventure for Fury to stay 5th until its over I don't have a problem with that (so long as we can record the actual date of his level-up so he can get the higher TBX). 

Sap Adept is going on my short list of feats for Fury.  Not so sure about Sap Master.  The wording seems a tad circumstantial to me.  Specifically, it mentions 'flat-footed'.  I don't believe 'denied Dex' = 'flat-footed' so it would be harder to meet the conditions for the feat to come into play.  Maybe I'm wrong about the whole flat-footed thing.
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 16, 2012)

The patrons and employees of the Fair Lass stare wide-eyed at Fury as he surveys the crowd and then settles back into his default demeanor of nonchalance.  After his display, it seems unlikely that any of them would question his right to be present.  As Fury registers their mild awe, it occurs to him that it's likely that his little vanishing act was an unprecedented display in their lives: one doesn't seem much magic in the Planks.

As Fury hands Bonita a portion of the half-orc's coin purse, she still seems to be in something of a daze: the sight of platinum, however, does the trick of jolting her out of it.

"Blimey...there must be..."  She looks up from the coins to Fury and blurts out, "Do you know how many men we'd have to bed to get this kind of coin?  I had no idea Krale was that well off - business must be good for the Krakens."  Eying the unconscious half-orc, she adds with disgust, "And to think, he used to complain about my prices!"

As Fury herds Bonita back to the bar, she seems lost in thought.  The two share an ale as the climate of the Fair Lass returns to normal - although the scope of the disturbance may have been unusual, something tells Fury that the Fair Lass is no stranger to the odd brawl - and Fury takes notice as someone hauls Krale's unresponsive form out into the street.  Fury does his best to steer the topic of conversation back to his initial intent, but Bonita's introspection lasts through the entirety of the first ale and most of the second.  Finally, just when Fury fears that the brawl had disturbed his chances of getting some solid information, Bonita looks up from her ale to catch Fury's eyes.  Fury's ability to not wince visibly is proof enough he's made of sterner stuff.

"You know - Fury -" Bonita coos his name, batting her eyelashes comically - "I've been thinkin' about the size of Krale's money purse.  A while back, one of the girls told me she'd heard him talking about how the Krakens were going to try and take their business up a few notches - expand out of the Planks into the rest of Venza, and maybe even beyond that.  She's a new girl, new to this sort of thing, so I just told her that that was his way of trying to impress her, that any time the clients do that, just smile all pretty-like and pretend like you're well impressed.  That that's what they're paying you for."

"Anyway, if Krale's carrying around money like that, it seems to me that his were more than just empty words - that the Krakens really are cashing in."   She stops a moment, takes a drink of her ale, and then continues.  "I've gotten to know a lot of the Krakens back when they were paying their custom here.  It seems to me that they would do anything to make it to the big time, and they wouldn't hesitate to knock off anyone who they thought would stand in their way.  Hell, it'd be a fun time for them, give 'em somethin' to tell the girls about; you saw how eager Krale was to pick a fight.  I've gotten to know a lot of the Planks' most lecherous fellows, and I have to say, those Krakens top them all."  She pauses to take another swig of her ale before adding, "I wouldn't put anything past those fellas."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry to stop at a slightly awkward spot, but the fiance's home after a long day, so I gots to wrap it up.    Feel free to continue the inquiry with Bonita - Fury's certainly got her on the hook.[/sblock][sblock=Spoils]MW falchion (375 gp), MW chain shirt (250 gp), Unidentified Amulet (?), 5 daggers (10 gp), 25 platinum coins (250 gp)

If you stick with giving up half the coins, that's 125 for Fury and 125 for Bonita.  Just let me know how you want to split it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2012)

Fury certainly wasn't expecting _platinum_ when he began pouring coins out of Krale's belt pouch into Bonita's waiting hand.  He's not going to try to snatch them back; he's wise enough to know he couldn't win _that_ contest and besides, he's come a long way from being the poor boy he used to be.  He does express his amazement with a long, low whistle and a tilt of the head.  _Two thugs in Planks sporting large numbers of platinum coins?_

"Looks like Krale was certainly up to something."  He shakes his head letting his confusion cross his face.  "How do you go from thuggery, small crime, and girls to something that pays out like that?  That's a lot of coin, more'n any Planksman will see in his lifetime.  That takes a major backer for a gang like the Krakens to see that sort of coin."

Fury takes a drink of his ale and peers at the empty cup.  "You got any wine in this place.  And I mean good wine.  Like that Semmerly stuff.  I think I've got the coin for it."  He smiles.  





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 16, 2012)

There isn't anything close to the level of a Semmerly in the Fair Lass, although, to their credit, it had never been an issue before this evening.  Still, some red wine is brought, and then drunk, and Fury finds himself in the center of a gathering throng of celebrants, mostly young women; it seems there hasn't been much to be cheerful of in the Fair Lass as of late, and Bonita and her employees are making the most of this opportunity for enjoyable relaxation, the earlier intermission between Fury and Krale aside.

Fury continues to subtly work the subject of Milo's recent attack and the Krakens in general into conversation, and he eventually hits pay dirt: one of the girls, apparently a long-time favorite of the Kraken customers, mentions in passing that they had once tried to lure her to a hideout of their's for a "private function."  In an effort to keep the possibility of her showing at the last minute open, they gave the location to her, which she cheerfully and unguardedly repeats to Fury: it's somewhere on the other side of Ranocchio.  The girl also mentions that, given the recent downturn in business at the Lass, she had attempted to belatedly take them up on their offer a few days ago, but upon her arrival to the base, they had chased her away, telling her "that they were busy with, erm, business, and that if I still wanted the work, that I should come back at the end of the week, after things had settled down for them, and that they would be in a position to pay me handsomely then.  So I'm plannin' on goin' back then."  With a bit of sly prodding, the girl identifies the date of her return as the day after tomorrow, which suggests that tomorrow is the last day for the Krakens to complete whatever it is they're preoccupied with.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2012)

Fury keeps the gold flowing and the party going.  After all, it's Krale's coin and no real loss to Fury.  He's quite pleased that he's managed to winkle out the Kraken's base and quite curious to find out what they've got going on.  He also knows he's had a bit more to drink than is wise for scuttling through the alleys of Ranocchio so he orders more drinks... and promptly passes them off to people around him who are lacking or just finished their own to make it look like he's drinking more than he really is.

Finally, very late, Fury mutters something about seeing a man about a dog or some such thing and slips off, hopefully unseen, letting the party continue without him.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 29
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 1/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]What's your plan now?  I assume you're going to find some place to sleep this off, and regroup tomorrow?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2012)

Fury is originally intending to head directly to the Kraken's hideout and scout things out but finally comes to the realization that he is extremely tired and quite possibly not thinking too clearly.  So he heads off in the other direction instead, eventually ending up in a dockside inn in Gulls not too far from Ranocchio.

He sleeps through the remainder of the night in relative security and wakes the next morning with the sour taste of stale beer and poor quality wine in his mouth.  He grimaces and heads down to the local market to purchase some fruit and a bit of mint to chew on.  While in the market he makes casual conversation and listens for rumors.

Next he'll make his way to Milo's home and as unobtrusively as possible rap on the door.  If Milo answers he'll ask to come in and he'll relate what he discovered the night before.

"So.  You think this is enough information to take to the White Cloaks, or should I do a bit of reconnaissance first?  This could be big and you never know what they might be up to out there."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Note: added 5 hp for overnight sleep.

Gather Information (Diplomacy): 1d20+11=18
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 19, 2012)

Fury's morning in the market nets him little more than better breath and a less-queasy stomach, although given the amount of alcohol he ingested the previous evening, the two shouldn't be underrated.  He does hear that word of last night's brawl and subsequent festivities at the Fair Lass has gotten out, in generalized form, among the local populace, but once again, its his deeds and not his identity which people are talking about.  Which is likely for the better.

Fury's knock on the door finds Milo de Luca in the middle of cooking a late breakfast.  The elder man welcomes him in warmly, and over some hot coffee and freshly baked scones, Fury fills Milo in on what he's uncovered.  When Fury raises the decision to be made, Milo shakes his head. "It's your call, Fury, my friend; I can see the wisdom of either approach, although if it were me, I'd try to get some help."  Smiling, he adds, "Although you've certainly done well on your own up to this point."

[sblock=OOC]As the man said: it's your call.  Although I don't think I need to tell you that an attempt at recon may result in biting off more than you can chew.  But then again, maybe not...  

Also, realized I forgot to address a few things.  First, treasure from the last encounter: upon searching the half-orc, Fury turned up a MW falchion, a MW chain shirt, an unidentified amulet, and 5 daggers, in addition to the coins (25 platinum coins, 12 of which were given to Bonita).  That's 635 gp worth of equipment, plus the coins and the unidentified amulet (which, FYI, looks worthwhile).

Second, leveling: if you're okay with it, I'd prefer to have Fury hold off on leveling.  My preference for this is primarily because we're approaching the tail end of the adventure at this point, so, in a vacuum, my choice would be to just ride things out as they stand.  However, if you'd like to level, let me know and we can work it out.  Of course, Fury'll start getting the appropriate time-based rewards, though.

Think that covers it; let me know if I missed anything.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2012)

Fury silently chews a slice of the fruit he purchased that morning in the market as he mulls the wisdom of what Milo has said.  Slowly, he nods.

"Hmm.  I did leave that fellow unconscious.  Quite likely he's woken up and stumbled back to their hideout.  That's gonna stir up a hornets nest."  Fury looks like he just realized something.  "Gods!  That Krale was suspicious of me from the start; they could be packing up and moving their operation right now."

Fury pushes back his chair in a hurry almost tipping it over.  He catches it and gives Milo a wry grin as he pushes it up to the table again.  "Thanks for the advice, Milo.  I'll let you know how things turn out but I've gotta run."

Making his hasty farewell has hardly given him time to make a decision but he decides he'll take a chance on the White Cloaks and moves out of Planks to the district of Roses D'Avorio where he and Milo met with the guard commanders.  Upon arriving he will be very insistent that he meet with either Commander Parsons or Coordinator Moretti immediately.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Fury will take whatever treasure he can and stash or sell the bulky stuff asap (after his immediate crisis, of course).

I'm fine with waiting to level Fury.  I still haven't decided on a rogue talent yet...
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 21, 2012)

Milo barely has a chance to bid Fury farewell before he is out the door and on the move once more.

Making haste to Roses D'Avorio, Fury once again finds himself faced with trying to reason with an unknowing receptionist, although his present urgency manages to expedite the process somewhat.  Still, it is only when he catches sight of Galen Parsons and manages to flag the man down that he makes any significant progress in making it beyond the foyer of the White Cloaks' headquarters.  As Fury starts to fill the Commander in, Parsons waves him off, saying, "It sounds like the Coordinator should hear this," before ferrying Fury down the labyrinthine corridors once again.  After a brief wait outside the Coordinator's office, Fury is led in with Parsons, only vaguely registering the impressiveness of the interior space.  

Coordinator Moretti sits behind a massive wooden desk, filing some papers.  Rising to silently greet the two men, he gestures towards a pair of chairs for them to sit.  Adjusting his glasses slightly, the Coordinator says, "Well, Mr. Furioso, I must say, I wasn't expecting to hear from you so soon.  I don't usually make time for unscheduled appointments, but Commander Parsons insisted it was urgent that I see you as soon as possible, so I decided to give your lack of scheduling the benefit of the doubt.  I assume that you found something in regards to Representative de Luca's recent attack?"

[sblock=OOC]Depending on what direction you'd like to go, Combat Trick: Sap Adept is a possibility for Fury's next rogue talent.  What else were you thinking?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2012)

Fury bites his tongue to keep from making a flippant response to Coordinator Moretti's comment about his lack of scheduling.  He's only partially successful at restraint.

"I'm sorry, sir, but if I waited for an appointment, considering how long it took Representative de Luca to receive one, the birds would have flown the coop three weeks past before I got in to see you."

Fury doesn't seem the least bit apologetic as he continues.  "I've been up most of the night canvassing my sources and whenever Milo de Luca's name comes up I hear about the Krakens, one of Ranocchio's gangs, shortly after.  According to those sources, the Krakens are up to something big, something that'll alter their circumstances substantially and likely catapult them to a position of primacy among Venza's criminals.  It could just be bragging but there is a lot of coin in Kraken hands and I'm talking bags of _platinum_.  They've got a serious backer 'cause you don't make that kind of money running whores and eelweed."

Fury knows this next bit won't exactly help his case but he doesn't think Moretti is a fool so he says it anyway.  "There's no solid link between Representative de Luca and whatever it is that the Krakens are up to.  But whatever that thing is they'll have completed the business _today_, my source is firm on that.  And I had a run-in with a Kraken while getting information from one of my sources.  I left him unconscious in an alley and it is very likely that he's woken up and made his way back to their hideout.  It is also likely that they are shifting their operation to another safe place as we speak."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Combat Trick: Sap Adept would work perfectly.  Gets me what I'm working towards this level instead of next.  Thanks for the reminder (I overlooked Combat Trick).  I was previously considering Terrain Mastery (Urban), Bleeding Attack or Stand Up (since Fury seems to end up prone at least once an adventure).

*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 22, 2012)

Coordinator Moretti's eyes narrow at Fury's opening barb, but he lets the man finish before responding.

"Mr. Furioso, at the present moment I'm dealing with the resolution and aftermath of a recent outbreak of undead, numerous instances of attacks by escaped and dangerous 'cargo' at the docks, accusations of poisoning by one of the city's alchemists, and an attempt to prevent a burgeoning and potentially crooked religion from establishing a hold within this city, just to name a small fraction of the issues among which I am distributing my time.  So yes, if, when pursuing the more standard avenue of procuring a meeting with myself, there exists a fairly substantial delay, I should have hoped it would be met with a singly more understanding attitude."  Moretti sighs, then continues.

"I would have hoped for something more substantial, but given your ties to the community and you, ahem, 'talents'" - it doesn't take an unusual level of perceptiveness to interpret this as a thinly veiled dig at the unsavory elements of Fury's identity as a Ranocchian - "I am nevertheless inclined to believe you when you say that there exists a real urgency in dealing with this Kraken threat."  The Coordinator turns to Commander Parsons and says, "Commander, please see to it that Mr. Furioso is properly debriefed, and that an appropriately-sized force of men is dispatched to investigate this threat at once."  The Coordinator turns back to Fury.  "I trust that this will suffice, Mr. Furioso.  Is there anything else?"

The implication that Fury is not to be directly involved with the investigation of the Kraken headquarters is not lost on Fury.

[sblock=OOC]Glad to be of help.   

I've never played a rogue myself, but I've toyed around with a lot of character ideas and builds.  I always seem to take Combat Trick as my first or second Rogue Talent, mainly because I find most of the options to be underwhelming.  Although I'm not too familiar with the options added by Ultimate Combat.

From what you listed, Favored Terrain (Urban) would also be a good fit.  Makes a lot of sense in Fury's case, and the bonuses are decent (although the initiative bonus is generally mitigated somewhat in our PbP format).  I have really grown fond of the image of Fury as a sap wielder, though.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2012)

Fury shakes his head in the negative.

"No, sir, nothing else.  Given your, ah, ties to the 'ruling class' I'm abjectly thankful you deigned to meet with me at all."  Setting aside his exchange of barbs with the Coordinator (which greatly amused Fury), he turns to Commander Parsons.  "So, Commander, looks like we've work to do and little time to do it." 

A brief glance and barely concealed smile back at Coordinator Moretti, "By your leave, Coordinator..."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Yes, Fury as sap wielder is an image growing stronger with me as well.  His history of previous adventures and this adventure are strongly cementing my idea of Fury as self-appointed defender of the common folk of the city...  And there's a big difference between dumping dead bodies into a canal and unconscious bodies in the alley.

*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 22, 2012)

Coordinator Moretti opts not to respond to Fury's latest barb, and he simply dismisses the pair with a nod before turning his attention to some paperwork.

Outside of the office, Commander Parsons leads Fury to an interview room, after stopping to speak briefly with a subordinate about preparing some of his men.  Fury gets the sense that the Commander feels a bit uneasy after witnessing Fury's exchange with the Coordinator.  Nevertheless, he treats him civilly as he starts the debriefing process.  "Right, so tell me what you know about these Krakens: their location, their forces, etc.  I don't want to be ill-prepared and have them get the better of my men because of it."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2012)

"Ah, lighten up, Commander!  When else is a lowly frog like me going to get the opportunity to tweak the nose of one of Venza's high and mighty?  Besides, I have to enjoy life when I can; any word gets out that _I'm_ the one that ran to the White Cloaks and my life suddenly gets much grimmer... and shorter." 

Fury pointedly stares at the Commander, assessing the man's reliability and honesty and control over his subordinates and is surprisingly satisfied with what he sees.  He gives Parsons a quick nod and then gets down to business.  "Krakens.  Rough group of boys..."  He continues to fill Commander Parsons in on what he knows of the gang.  Now that he's down to business Fury is concise in the information given and he answers the Commander's probing questions sussing out a clearer tactical picture as best as he can.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 25, 2012)

Perhaps surprisingly, Commander Parsons eases up considerably at Fury's remark.  There's something about Fury taking the piss out of an authority figure that the Commander seems to resonate with.  Their exchange about the Krakens goes smoothly; Parsons seems to know his fair share about the group himself, although he knows nothing of their recent press to expand.

As the pair finish the debriefing, Parsons' subordinate returns.  "The men are ready, Commander.  I'm sorry to say that we were only able to find three fighting men ready to go on such short notice; the Coordinator seems to have the rest of the squad on duty tied up, and we don't seem to have time to rouse any others."  Parsons swears, muttering under his breath about his inability to do a proper job without the necessary means...

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the bit of a delay.  Also, while I'm thinking about it, I'm going to be on the road from Thursday to Monday of next week - not sure about the degree to which it'll affect my posting, but I wanted to give you a head's up.

I rolled a diplomacy check for Fury and he rolled a 20 (for a total of 31), so he's probably Parsons' favorite adventurer in the whole of Venza at the moment.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2012)

Fury sighs.  _Typical.  Finally find a competent White Cloak and he's hampered in doing his duty by his superiors._

"Three men and yourself leading, Commander?"  Fury shakes his head.  "Four men just isn't enough; you're going to need me."  He raises a hand to forestall Commander Parsons' objections.  "You feel you can't go against the Coordinator's implied orders and take me along then swear me in and get me a cloak because you're going to need the extra swordarm."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]NP about the delay.  And thanks for the heads-up about your upcoming travel.
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Feb 28, 2012)

The Commander frowns.  "Now look, Orlando: I like you better than I do the average adventuring folk, which is saying something.  You've got your feet on the ground, and you seem to genuinely care about those you do your deeds for, rather than the typical hireling who has eyes only for the coin they're making.  Now that's something I can respect."

Commander Parsons shifts his weight and then continues in a no-nonsense tone.  "That's why I'm going to tell it to you as straight as I can: there's no way I'm going to allow you to come along with us.  You may be a respectable sword-for-hire, but you're still a sword-for-hire, and I would be violating my respect for the White Cloaks uniform if I ignored that fact and allowed you to come along.  Four men against who-knows-how-many isn't ideal, but we're White Cloaks, and they're thugs.  I have faith in my men."

Softening a bit, Parsons puts a hand on Fury's shoulder.  "I'm sorry, son, but I've made up my mind.  You've done a lot as it is, both for Ranocchio and for Milo; knowing him like I do, I could tell it meant a lot to him to have you in that meeting the other day, getting his back like you did.  But that doesn't change the fact that I can't let you come along on a mission with the White Cloaks; it just wouldn't be right."

Having said his piece on the matter, Commander Parsons sets off to gather his men and head out immediately.  Sorting out his feelings on the matter on his feet, as it were, Fury either follows the Commander, attempting unsuccessfully to reason with him, or moves outside of the White Cloaks headquarters in an effort to clear his mind and figure out his next move.  Either way, Fury eventually winds up outside of the headquarters, and as he figures out what to do next, he spies the Commander exiting the headquarters, with only _two_ White Cloaks in tow.  Apparently manpower is in short supply this afternoon.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2012)

Fury listens to Commander Parsons' spiel with a half-smile pasted across his face.  When faced with rigid righteousness such as the Commander is exhibiting he's learned it is a waste of effort to argue.  He'll have to do like he always does with problems: hit it hard then slip around behind it and hit it again and again until it isn't a problem any longer.

Having decided that he'd scout things out and soften up the Krakens for the good Commander Fury pushes off from the wall where he was slouching to make his way across to Ranocchio and the Kraken hideout.  And spots Parsons with his depleted squad of _two_ men.  He groans and curses.

"Gods curse it all, Commander!  You shoulda pulled the stick outta your arse and accepted my help.  _You_ may be feeling particularly suicidal but I'm not."

Catching odd glances from passers-by Fury realizes talking aloud to himself may not be the best course of action.  Thinking quickly he comes up with a half-formed plan that relies entirely upon rather unpleasant aspects of human nature, though not so unpleasant as it might be if he's miscalculated things...

"Parsons may know his stuff but he doesn't know Planks like I do.  And I'd wager he'll make some detours to avoid some of the riskier canal crossings..."

Still muttering to himself Fury takes off at a dead run towards Planks.  He does his best to dodge through the streets and ignores the yells of complaint when he isn't successful.  Finally he passes into Ranocchio where the people are a bit more wary and tend to get out of his way a bit quicker.  Arriving at his destination he throws open the door with a crash.  Inwardly he grins at the commotion he's causing in the guard station of Commander Beppe Handso.

[size=+1]"I need to see Commander Handso now!  It's a matter of life and death!"[/size]





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Ok, so you have a chance to think about it a bit I'll fill you in on Fury's plan.  If given the chance, Fury will enlist Commander Handso's help to pull Parsons' fat out of the fire using Handso's desire for better position as a lever to get a group of men together to assault the Kraken hideout.  Saving the Coordinator's favorite is sure to earn favor, etc. etc.

Bluff: 1d20+9=13 to get quick admittance to Commander Handso.
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 6, 2012)

Fury's appearance at the guard station is met more with annoyance than anything else; paradoxically, many of those stationed in Venza's most dangerous district seem to be the least inclined to readily address a request for help.  Perhaps it's simply that the wariness of living in Ranocchio affects those on both sides of the law.

Nevertheless, Fury manages to be shown into Commander Handso's office shortly after his arrival, if for no other reason than because the commander has little else on his plate.  Fury's inward grin expands when he sees the commander's thinly veiled disdain at this disturbance increase three-fold when he sees its source.  Nevertheless, the commander greets Fury in a reasonably civil manner.  "Mister, ah, Furioso, was it?  What can I do for you?"

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for being patient while I was out of town; your post had seemed like a good enough cliffhanger that I thought I'd wait until I had the proper time to move things along.  

Your idea sounds good to me.  It wasn't a direction I had foreseen, of course, but I think it's interesting and inventive, and I'm happy to roll with it.  Good luck convincing the commander of its validity!  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2012)

Fury nods respectfully to Commander Handso; it wouldn't do to antagonize the man, particularly at the point when he needs his help.

"My apologies for the dramatics, Commander.  The fact of the matter is that it has come to my attention that a certain _Commander Parsons_ has received orders to move against a Kraken hideout and is, in fact, doing so as we speak _with only *two* men_ in support.  We both know this will be a momentary diversion for the Krakens.  However..."  Fury smiles as if he has a secret that he needs to be persuaded to reveal, yet he keeps speaking.

"A man with _ambition_ might realize that pulling the Coordinator's pet Commander unscathed from the fire would result in quite a bit of that favor being transferred to himself and might even bring a desired relocation."  Fury pauses dramatically.  "_Today is your day, Commander!_"

Almost as an afterthought he adds a bit more to his spiel.  "Of course, the man who brought this to the attention of that Commander might hope for a bit of that favor to trickle down to him."  He smiles, hoping that Commander Handso takes his meaning in the most larcenous manner possible.  "But we need to hurry if we want to take advantage of this opportunity."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Diplomacy: 1d20+11=19
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 8, 2012)

Commander Handso sets aside whatever paper work he was feigning business with when Fury entered.  The plump man takes a moment or two to consider Fury's words, and Orlando can almost hear the gears in Handso's head grinding from lack of use.  When he does speak, it comes with the slow stutter of a series of half-formed thoughts being assembled in progress, firstly addressed mostly to himself, with his attention slowly turning to Fury.

"But why Parsons...the Krakens were considered a Ranocchian matter...and why wasn't I notified...?"  Handso's eyes widen as the implications of Fury's words hit home.  "So you're saying Parsons will fail in his efforts unless I step in?"  Handso's voice rises as he stands suddenly, the sizable bulge of his belly bumping his desk forward an inch or two.  "ANTONIO!" he calls, presumably to his lieutenant.  Before his subordinate can appear, however, Handso's eyes narrow.  "Now wait a minute...why are you coming to me with this?  Why would you ask _me_ for help?"  The Commander clearly hasn't forgotten his previous encounters with Fury.

[sblock=OOC]_Just_ made the Diplomacy DC (I can't imagine Commander Handso not having a negative Charisma modifier...).  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2012)

Fury shrugs as if to imply he knows but expects the Commander knows already, also.  "I can't answer to all that, Commander."  Their past encounters now proving to be a bit of a hindrance Fury knows that he has to speak carefully in order to steer the Commander to the action he desires instead of some action that, gods forbid, leads Handso to remove Parsons.  "Let me be blunt, Commander.  I know you don't care for me.  But you're the only one who can truly benefit from rescuing Parsons.  And if you see fit to bless me with a token of appreciation afterwards then it is information that benefits us both, see?  But if Parsons gets killed before we can act then neither one of us benefits."





[sblock=Actions/OOC]
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 9, 2012)

Commander Handso nods distractedly at Fury's words, but the full implications of the present circumstance already seem to be dominating his attention; the Commander spends the next few moments seemingly lost in thought.

The spell is broken at the appearance of a young man, presumably Antonio.  Antonio throws a smart salute, the formality of which is likely brought on by the unusual urgency in Handso's voice.  "Sir?"

Handso nods.  "Antonio, how many men do we have at the guard station at present?"

"Six, sir, excluding myself and yourself."  

"Excellent.  Antonio, I want those men ready to march in less than two minutes.  _Two minutes_ - do you understand me?"

"Yes sir."

"Excellent.  You are dismissed."  Antonio rushes off.

Jowls quivering excitedly, Commander Handso hurriedly prepares himself to depart, having almost forgotten Fury's presence completely.  It seems as though the Commander has waited for this day, for this opportunity, for some time indeed.

*  *  *

In a little over two minutes' time, Fury finds himself outside the guard station, trying not-altogether successfully to not seem completely out of place amongst the rank-and-file White Cloaks.  Commander Handso's unit is an awkward bunch, to be sure - Ranocchio not being the best of assignments - but still, Fury thinks, these are six more-or-less able-bodied fighting men that Galen Parsons doesn't have on his side.  With Lieutenant Antonio Whats-his-name left behind to man the guard station, the Commander prepares to head out.  This makes for an awkward realization, at least from the Commander's perspective.  

"Ahh...which way are we going, now?"


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2012)

Fury steps up at the Commander's question.  "Down near Mirkwater Court, Commander.  The Kraken's have set up a base of some sort, but I'm not sure of the best way there from here."  Fury goes on to give directions such as he knows them to the Commander while looking to the White Cloaks to encourage them to speak up if they know the area better.





[sblock=Actions/OOC]Sorry for the delay; got rather busy at the weekend.

Knowledge (local) for directions: 1d20+10=13
*Move:* --
*Standard:* --[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 12, 2012)

Handso nods, and, despite Fury's somewhat vague directions, the troop finds their way there easily enough.

The building waiting for them on their arrival is a large, dilapidated warehouse that would appear to be empty if one didn't know better.  Approaching from an alleyway opposite the building, Fury catches sight of Commander Parsons and his diminished squadron.  As Handso's group draws nearer, Parsons turns suddenly, his hand flashing to his sword-hilt, but relaxing when he recognizes the group, his expression replaced by one of puzzlement.  "Handso, what are you doing - oh," he interjects himself, catching sight of Fury.  "Don't tell me: the Calvary has arrived.  I thought I told you to stay out of this?"  

Despite his gruff exterior, Fury senses in Parsons not a small amount of relief.

[sblock=OOC]No worries!  We've maintained an admirable pace for the last four months (!), so I don't feel much pressure to keep things moving at this point.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2012)

Fury smirks and shrugs.

"I was headed straight home, Commander, just like you ordered.  But I ran into Commander Handso who could tell I was terribly upset.  He winkled it out of me; I couldn't help it.  Lucky for us he immediately saw the gravity of the situation.  Now, are we going to stand about out here while whatever happens in there... happens?"  He motions vaguely with one hand then grins.

"Or we gonna get to crackin' some heads?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 13, 2012)

Commander Parsons takes a moment to wage a war of internal dialogue before issuing a good, long, exasperated sigh which Fury takes as evidence that his side has won.  "Fine," he says flatly, "but you're coming with me; I want to keep my eye on you."

Turning to Commander Handso, Parsons says, "Commander, I'll take my unit and Mr. Furioso around to scout the back of the building.  Once we're in position and have had a look around, we'll relay our status and give the word to close in.  I take it you brought your wand?" says Commander Parsons, gesturing to the wand tucked into his belt.  Handso nods, raising his own.  "Good.  See you inside, Commander; good hunting.  And thanks for coming," he adds, moving off as Handso visibly puffs up with pride.

Navigating through a side alley, the group of four makes their way around to the building's rear, which is as nondescript as the front.  A service entrance is set at one end, and the two small windows are grimed over to the point of opaqueness.  No sign of the Krakens is visible.  Parsons mutters to Fury out of the side of his mouth, "I hope you're right about this, kid.  Doesn't look like much."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2012)

Fury watches Parsons come to terms with being out maneuvered with no small amount of satisfaction but he is careful not to push the Commander too far by gloating any more.  The interaction between Parsons and Handso is equally interesting and Fury looks thoughtfully at the heavy Commander of Ranocchio: if he's not on the Kraken payroll Handso may not be a total loss as a commander after all.  Time would tell.

Moving around to the back of the warhouse Fury is beginning to worry a bit.  He expected look-outs and the fact that they've seen no sign of them means they're either very good and the White Cloaks are walking into an ambush or that the business the Krakens were working here is finished and they've moved on and up in the world.

"You and me both, Commander.  I've staked my reputation with you all on this intel and I'm not keen on having two Commanders pissed at me if it turns out to be false."

Fury tries to peer through one of the little windows with little success and so instead puts his ear up close to it to see if he can hear anything.  If he doesn't hear anything he'll move to the door to check for locks and traps unless Commander Parsons indicates otherwise.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Perception (listen): 1d20+8=26
Leaving the check for locks/traps to you.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 14, 2012)

As Fury presses his ear against the grimy window pane, he catches the sounds of activity inside: heavy items being lifted and dropped, voices calling out to one another, and even the occasional burst of laughter.  Although it's impossible to determine specifics, it's clear that somebody's home, and, while busy, they're not especially urgent.  After years of operating in the Planks relatively unchallenged, the lack of any real urgency is perhaps to be expected.

Commander Parsons follows Fury to the door - "I told you I'm not letting you out of my sight" - but defers to Orlando's expertise when it comes to inspecting the entrance.  A careful scan leaves Fury reasonably certain that the door is in no way trapped, and a short inspection leaves him confident that the lock poses no threat to his skills.  

[sblock=OOC]Fury's inspection of the lock is successful enough to reveal that he can open it by taking 10.  

FYI, when the lock is opened, Parsons isn't going to let Fury enter first.  Hero's code and all that.  Also, at present, I envisage Fury and Parsons checking out the building up close while the other two White Cloaks hide in a nearby alley.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2012)

Fury nods in acceptance of the Commander's watchfulness although he feels a twinge of discomfort when he withdraws his tools to work the lock.  The man _is_ a member of the White Cloaks after all and the assorted picks and tools can hardly be considered anything but tools to aid in criminal endeavors.

"As you wish, Commander."

Fury will relay what little he learned listening at the window before beginning work on the lock.  He'll take his time working the lock making sure that he does as much as possible to minimize the amount of noise he makes when doing so.  When the last tumbler falls into place he'll step aside, make an 'after you' motion his his hand and give Parsons an unrepentant grin.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Take 10 on Disable Device: 25[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 22, 2012)

In between their inspection of the building and Fury's display of a lawfully-suspect degree of locksmithing prowess, the Commander and Fury make their way back to the alley where the two other White Cloak soldiers are waiting.  It is there that the four confer, with Fury relaying his confirmation that the building is occupied.  Parsons nods.  

"Right.  We're liable to encounter resistance the moment we enter, so let's be ready."  Although Parsons is addressing everyone, Fury feels the man's gaze linger on himself.  "Mr. Furioso, you be sure and stay close by me, you understand?  The last thing I need is for you to wander off in there and get yourself killed.  The Coordinator would skin my alive if he even knew you were here, let alone if you were to get skewered on my watch.  Right, I'll let Handso know we're preparing to go in."  

The Commander pulls the wand from his belt and taps it to his throat, muttering.  The tip glows for a moment, and then fades.  "Handso - we're ready to head in."  After a few moments, the quartet overhears Handso's affirmative reply.  Parsons nods, slips the wand back into his belt, and then draws his sword.  "Right - let's go."

The four make their way back over to the warehouse, where Fury works his own special brand of mundane magic.  Once the lock has been dealt with, the Commander gives Fury a chance to ready himself, and then, ignoring Orlando's grin, he lifts the latch, pushes open the door, and leads the way inside, his sword at the ready.

The inside of the warehouse is littered with crates; the five Krakens busy handling them are taken completely by surprise.  Commander Parsons takes a step into the warehouse and says, in a commander-ly tone, "Krakens - put your hands up!  This is a White Cloaks brigade!"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry my setting of the scene kind of fizzled out at the end; the fiance came home, we watched an episode of Battlestar Galactica, and now it's about bedtime.  

Your side has both surprise and initiative, so you can take a move or standard (for the surprise), and then a full round's actions.  If you want, I can resolve the others' actions at any point within that.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2012)

Fury steps into the warehouse just behind Commander Parsons and then, promise to the Commander conveniently forgotten, immediately moves off to the right along the wall until he can engage the Kraken working alone on that side.  As he moves he draws his sap in his left hand.

Once within reach he'll pause to give the White Cloaks the chance to enter the warehouse and to see what they do.  Normally he'd come in swords flashing but he isn't sure of White Cloak protocol and he doesn't want to antagonize the Commander further by being the one to initiate hostilities.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Surprise:
Move in 5 ft., move right 15 ft.; draw sap.

I'd like to have the guards' actions for the surprise round and the 1st round before Fury's, please.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* sap

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 22, 2012)

As the two White Cloak soldiers hustle in behind Fury, the younger Krakens look between from surprise force to the pair against the far wall, clearly uncertain.  The hooded one seems to recover quickly.  "Don't just stand there, you twits - get them!" 

"I don't have time to reason with you..." grumbles Parsons.  Moving forward, he feints with his sword and then sweeps out his leg, sending the hooded figure sprawling onto the warehouse floor.  The other White Cloaks follow suit, circling in tandem around the nearest crate and tripping up the pair of younger Krakens.  Fury suddenly feels as though his tax dollars have not been spent in vain.

[sblock=OOC]Oops!  Looks like I had forgotten to include the grid coordinates on that last map.

Parsons and the two White Cloaks each succeed (!) in their respective trip attempts.  Fury up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 24, 2012)

Fury catches the action of the White Cloaks from the corner of his eye and is quite impressed.  Parson's men show an entirely different level of competence than the run of the mill Planks guardsman.  Speaking of Planks guardsmen...

"Get off your fat arse, Handso, and make yourself useful," he mutters.

Turning his attention fully to the threat ahead of him Fury smiles his predator's smile perfected during his darker past while hunting men just like this one.  He reaches out and strikes the man with a glancing blow to the temple while drawing his rapier with his main hand.

"A _working_ Kraken?  Ah, yes, you're still dogmeat.  Bet you can't wait to move to the echelons of the lazy, blood-sucking leeches."





[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Standard: attack w/ sap
Move: Draw rapier
1d20+8=14, 1d6+1=7, 2d6=10;  Hit AC 14 for 7 dmg + 10 SA dmg.
I hope AC 14 is a hit...

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier, sap (off-hand)

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 25, 2012)

As if cued by Fury's muttering, the sound of splintering wood, followed by a hearty Commander Handso "CHARGE!!!", rings in from the northern part of the warehouse, followed by yells, presumably those of the Krakens, and the sounds of battle.

All of this filters into Fury's awareness as he squares up and engages with the nearest Kraken.  Having not yet recovered from his surprise at Fury's and the others' appearance, the young man is defenseless against Fury's attack: the sap connects solidly with his temple, and the Kraken slumps to the ground, out cold.

"Why don't ya pick on someone your own size?" Fury looks up just in time to see the grizzly face of his attacker before being caught solidly in the stomach with the man's over-sized flail; he struggles to keep his feet as the air whooshes out of his lungs.

The other three Krakens scramble up to their feet.  Commander Parsons and the two White Cloaks initially try to strike the men with their sword hilts, but when the Krakens draw their blades, more lethal means seem to be the order of the day.  Commander Parsons steps forward and swings at the shaven man in front of him, catching him in the shoulder.  The other two White Cloaks close in on the pair to the west, both swinging and missing.  It seems the fight is on.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks to the wonders of being flat-footed, Fury knocked that sucker out.  

The bearded Kraken charges Fury, lands a strike for 10 damage.  The other three Krakens rise, 5' step, and draw their weapons.  Only one of the White Cloaks landed their AoO, dealing 4 nonlethal damage to Young Kraken 1, then Commander Parsons lands a hit for 10 damage on the Shaved Kraken.

White Cloaks have already acted this round; you're up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 26, 2012)

Fury barely has time to register Handso's charge into the warehouse from the other entrance or celebrate his own successful attack against the young Kraken before he is himself attacked.  He gasps and stumbles from the hard blow dealt by the bearded Kraken's flail.  Fury is still trying to gather his breath when he makes his counter attack: he flicks his blade across his opponent's weapon trying to draw him out of position with the feint then twists his wrist to slip past the man's defenses with a lunge.

While he does manage to confuse the Kraken briefly Fury's attack is less than he hoped when his ribs twinge in pain causing him to flinch back without getting full extension of the arm and, therefore, not striking successfully.

"Ya hear that, squid for brains?  The White Cloaks is shutting you down."

Realizing their scattered attacks are likely to be less effective than a concentrated attack Fury begins backing towards Parsons and the other two guardsmen.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Move: Bluff to Feint: 1d20+9=20
Standard: attack w/ rapier: 1d20+9=12, 1d6+3=5, 2d6=6
Hit AC 12 for 5 dmg + 6 SA dmg.
Free: 5' step to C12

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 24
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier, sap (off-hand)

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 27, 2012)

"My but don't you have a sharp tongue?  What're you doin' hanging out with these White Cloaks?"

Recovering from Fury's maneuver, the bearded Kraken re-sets his feet and brings his flail around for another swing.  Even though he sees it coming a mile away, Fury's injury slows down his reaction time to the point where he can't get completely out of the way of the weapon.  The flail catches his back, and while the mithril chain of his armor protects him from its spikes, the impact itself is enough to cause some serious damage.  "Keep movin' like that, and ye won't have any brains soon!"

Commander Parsons senses Fury moving closer.  Dodging the flickering blade of his opponent, he parries, once again catch the man, this time opening a deep wound in the thigh.  Stepping backwards so he's back-to-back with Fury, the Commander mutters exasperatedly, "I told you to _stay close_."  Giving an "adventures will never learn" shake of his head, Parsons calls out, "A little help here!"

One of the White Cloaks gives a smart "Coming, sir!" as he swings his sword, felling his youthful opponent in a single blow.  The man then moves to join the Commander and Fury.  His companion attempts to do the same, but the Kraken deflects his sword, before taking an ineffectual swing of his own.

Through the door to the north, the sound of conflict rages; it would seem that there are more Krakens in there than here.  Fury cannot tell who is winning.

[sblock=OOC]Whew!  Fury's going toe-to-toe with the heavy-hitter of the group.  He lands another attack, Fury takes 11 damage.  At the very least, this makes up for the let-down that was the last combat...

Parsons lands an attack for 8 damage, and one of the White Cloaks lands a hit that puts Young Kraken 2 out of commission.  All of the Krakens except for Fury's miss in their attacks.

You're up.  Help is coming![/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2012)

Fury hears Commander Parson's admonition and mutters a response.

"I was only a few feet away!  How much trouble could I get into?"

Deep down he knows the answer and it is a sobering one.  Another blow like that one, maybe two, and he'd be down with his blood spreading across the floor.  He wipes the back of his hand across his mouth and tastes blood, enough to set his senses blazing with the jangle of adrenaline that drives him to foolhardy action.

Fury dives past the bearded Kraken rolling to his feet and setting himself into position where the good Commander can take advantage.  "C'mon, Parsons!"  Waiting for just the right moment, that moment when Commander Parsons steps up to deal with the Kraken giving him so much trouble, Fury hesitates, then attacks.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Hmmm, lots of conditional results this round.  Here's hoping Fury's luck is good and things fall the way I'd like.  And last combat may have been a let-down for you but I was worried after the half-orc had a good first round.

Move: Tumble to D14 vs. CMD 19; 1d20+17=19
Standard: Ready action to attack when Parsons steps into position (B12)
Ready: flanking attack: 1d20+11=30, 1d6+3=4, 2d6=8
Critical confirmation & extra damage: 1d20+11=18, 1d6+3=9
Possible critical vs. AC 30 (AC 18 to confirm) for 4 dmg + 8 SA dmg + 9 crit dmg if confirmed.

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier, sap (off-hand)

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 28, 2012)

Fury manages to _just_ out-maneuver the flail-wielding Kraken as he moves into position.  Ducking as he half-leaps, half-rolls, he feels the *woosh* of the man's flail as it passes overhead, colliding with the crate next to them.  Bricks of what appear to be pesh sap spill out all over the warehouse floor.

"Don't start with me..." mutters Parsons as he steps into flanking position with Fury.  He flicks out at the flail-wielding Kraken and misses, but his presence serves as enough of a distraction to allow Fury to work his magic.  Fury's blade flicks up along the man's side, opening a deep wound.  As Fury grins in satisfaction, one of the White Cloaks moves in and deals the reeling man a powerful two-handed blow.  Although he connects solidly, the Kraken somehow manages to stay on his feet.  "That yer best..." he grunts feebly, unable to finish his taunt from the pain.

The shaven Kraken backs off as Parsons retreats, regrouping himself.  The remaining Kraken and White Cloak continue to square off: the Kraken moves to block the soldier from joining the others and opens a minor wound on the White Cloaks' face.  The soldier retaliates with a swing of his own, dropping the Kraken to the ground in a pool of blood.

[sblock=OOC]Fury connects and deals crit damage (AC is 18, btw; sorry I'm bad at giving the stats).  Parsons misses, but White Cloak connects; the Kraken is on his last legs at this point.

Shaved Kraken retreats; Young Kraken 1 is down.  Fury up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2012)

Fury concentrates on bringing the thug down.  He did his bit for peace and good will by using non-lethal means until the fight escalated to a more lethal level.  Now, with his blood up the sap remains un-thought of in his hand and he continues the attack with his rapier.  No acrobatic dives, no fancy feints, just a solid thrust into the Kraken's body.

Pulling the blade free with a splatter of blood Fury holds himself ready in case the tough fellow is still standing.  "My apologies, Commander.  I'm accustomed to a bit more freedom of action."





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Move: --
Standard: rapier attack: 1d20+9=20, 1d6+3=5, 2d6=6
Hit vs. AC 20 for 5 dmg + 6 SA dmg (11 total dmg)

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier, sap (off-hand)

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 29, 2012)

The Kraken at the other end of Fury's blade has no opportunity to scream in pain or offer any last retort to speak of; he simply falls to the ground, dying.

Parsons, on the other hand, seems more than ready to offer Fury a response when the remaining Kraken crashes into him, screaming "ABELE! NO!"  Parsons shudders with the collision, struggling to keep his feet, and Fury catches sight of the man's rapier withdrawing from Parsons' side.  Still, the Commander grits his teeth and fights on, dishing out yet another wound to the Kraken.  The pair of White Cloaks swoop in in an attempt to aid their commander, but both their attacks are defended by the savvy Kraken.

[sblock=OOC]That's one down and one to go.  Try to make it sporting.  [/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2012)

Fury leaps over the unconscious Kraken, darts round the crate and moves into position to flank the remaining Kraken and take advantage of the distraction provided by the White Cloaks.  He ends his movement with a lunge and feels a grim satisfaction as the rapier sinks home.  Caught up in the battle Fury doesn't even have any smart remarks to make at the moment.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Oi, you're gonna hate me...

Move: to -A12
Standard: rapier attack: 1d20+11=30, 1d6+3=7, 2d6=7
Critical confirmation: 1d20+11=18, 1d6+3=9
Possible critical vs. AC 30 (AC 18 to confirm) for 7 dmg + 7 SA dmg + 9 crit dmg if confirmed.

[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier, sap (off-hand)

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Mar 30, 2012)

Busy fending off the trio of White Cloaks before him, the remaining Kraken is left completely vulnerable to Fury's come-from-behind attack; he never even sees it coming.  As he slumps to the ground, Parsons is already moving to the door beyond him.

Kicking it open, the Commander enters into another, larger storage space, weapon drawn, but he soon relaxes.  Gazing past the Commander into the room beyond, Fury can see that the battle is, for all intents and purposes, already over: Commander Handso's squad seems to have performed superbly, capitalizing on the element of surprise, and what few Krakens who are still standing seem to have surrendered.  There doesn't seem to be much left for Fury to do except to deal with the undoubtedly-impending wrath of Commander Parsons.  Although given the number of Krakens Fury sees (he can count 15+, including the five they faced in the back room), perhaps the Commander will be more than lenient...

[sblock=OOC]Naw, I figured Fury was going to take advantage of the situation.  It's fitting that he got the last blow.  

Encounter over.  700 XP rewarded, GP TBD.

Let's play out the scene here a bit and then we can pull back the curtain as to what's next.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2012)

Fury steps aside to give the good Commander room for his assault on the door then steps in behind and follows.  When the Commander halts his charge Fury stops beside him and looks out at the devastation wrought by the White Cloaks.  He looks askance at Commander Parsons.

"I have to say I've never had a very high opinion of the White Cloaks before."  He looks out at the downed criminals.  "But when you get something in your mind and work together... the results of your combined and determined action are impressive.  Almost makes a man wish he were part of something bigger like that."

Fury falls silent to muse on these thoughts though he half expects Commander Parsons to interrupt with a tongue lashing.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* rapier, sap (off-hand)

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 1, 2012)

Parsons looks ready to deliver precisely the kind of tongue lashing Fury expects, but before he can open his mouth to do so, Commander Handso makes his way over, chest puffed out importantly.  "Parsons!  I'm glad to see you're alright.  We're just finishing up with this lot in here.  I'm not sure how things look in the other room, but here, we've got three times more pesh than I've seen in my entire life!"  He waves his hand emphatically, gesturing to the stacks of crates which some of his soldiers have already begun to open.  "It seems as though they were moving to a place where they could run a full-fledged operation of refining the stuff.  Could you imagine that - a large-scale pesh refinery in Venza?  The Coordinator would have had a seizure!" he exclaims.  It seems success has done wonders for Commander Handso's expressive potential.  "It's a good thing we were able to step in when we did."  The how of that - Fury - seems to have been conveniently forgotten by Handso.

Parsons remains silent throughout Handso's blustering, taking in the sight of over a dozen Krakens in custody and the veritable mountain of pesh.  Finally, he says, "Commander - why don't you see to the prisoners and the inventorying of evidence?  I'm going to have a word with Mr. Furioso here."  Commander Handso's self-important demeanor entrenches even further at the assigning of such a task.  He nods, salutes, and then returns to doing what he does best: ordering others to do his work.  

With Handso gone, Parsons turns to Fury.  "I'm not going to say that what you did was right, son, because the last thing I need is to okay some adventurer's disobeying of my judgement," he says sternly.  "I've got half a mind to lock you up for the rest of the month, and I'd do it, too, if I didn't know it'd either kill old Milo or, barring that, that he'd kill me."  The Commander pauses a moment, and then lets out a chuckle, relaxing.  "You and Milo - you two are birds of a feather."  

"Why don't you go run and get the old man before I change my mind and cuff you - this is a sight he's got to see."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 2, 2012)

"Thank you, sir.  I'll take that as a compliment."

Feeling thankful that the Commander was feeling expansive after the successful bust Fury ignores the pang of misgiving he feels at the Commander's suggestion that he bring Milo here.  He takes his leave before Commander Parsons can change his mind but stops in the alley.  He probes tenderly at his bruised ribs, certain at least one and probably more is cracked, and winces now that the adrenaline is wearing off allowing him to feel the full extent of his injuries.

Fury withdraws his wand of healing and quickly fires off three charges.  Feeling much better, though not quite at his peak health, Fury takes off to give Milo the good news.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]use wand of CLW: 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=9
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 3, 2012)

Fury's knock on the door of the De Luca household is greeted by an apron-clad Milo clearly at the tail end of preparing dinner.  His expression progresses from wariness at an unannounced visitor to joy at the sight of Fury to worry at his appearance: although Fury's wand has done wonders for his extensive bruises, it was singly ineffective on his clothing.  Thankfully, at this point his visage lies at the level of a rogue out the other side of a tussle rather than infirmary occupant.  Milo looks him over, delivering his verdict in the manner of a silver-tongued politician.

"Good gods, Fury, you look like hell!"

Milo hustles Fury in, shuts the door behind him, and sets out a chair at his kitchen table.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2012)

Fury grins and clasps the older man on the shoulder in warm greeting.

"It's good to see you, too, Milo.  That apron is quite becoming."  Fury allows himself to be herded to the kitchen table where he puts his elbows on the table and leans forward in excitement and eagerness to tell his tale.  "I've had quite the exciting day since I last saw you..."  He goes on to describe the meeting with Coordinator Moretti and Commander Parsons, his race to recruit Handso into the enterprise and finally the assault on the warehouse.

"...and Commander Parsons thought you might like to come by and see what we've managed to shut down.  It's impressive, and a bit scary to think how far this went before being discovered.  Handso had the site pretty well wrapped up when I left but I'm not entirely sure it's safe.  And I'm interrupting your dinner.  I'll just tell the Commanders that you can't make it."

Fury pushes back on his chair and, nodding a farewell to Milo and his wife, gets ready to leave.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]I have a bad feeling about Milo going to the warehouse and think Fury would, too.  I think I can justify Fury ignoring it in his excitement over this accomplishment but I can't shake the feeling he's being set up somehow...
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 4, 2012)

Milo waves off Fury's faux-compliment as he returns to the stove, where he impressively manages to tend to the simple meal of pasta and vegetables whilst somehow providing Fury with his full attention.  

Milo is clearly thrilled by the general news of the Kraken bust, although clearly _not_ surprised at the scope of their operation.  "I've been telling them for years,"  he says with a shake of his head.  "Perhaps now they'll listen to me."  When Fury starts to rise to leave, Milo shakes his head further, reaching for three bowls.  "Don't tell me you're going to insult me by leaving without sharing a meal with me, friend.  I am far too proud a chef to let you do that."  As he watches Milo ladle food into the bowl, Fury gets the sense that, like a lot of things with Milo, this isn't something that is open to debate.  Plopping the bowl on the table in front of Fury's chair, Milo brings another to his wife - delivering it with a kiss to the forehead - and then moves to his small wine store.  After a timely consideration, he selects a bottle from the bottom of the rack and retrieves two glass.  Setting them down on the table, he uncorks the bottle, and begins to pour.

"Commander Parsons means well - he knows how long I've waited to see something done about Ranocchio's problems - but I have no interest in watching a few scoundrels be led away in chains."  Milo finishes pouring, and then returns the cork to its place.  Sitting across from Fury, he lifts his glass, gazing at it thoughtfully.

"I had an old friend on the Council of the People who gifted me this bottle many years ago.  He said it was a gift for all of my efforts in making Ranocchio a better place to live; he said it was well-earned.  It is of superlative vintage."  Milo pauses for a moment, reflecting, and then continues.  "I told him I would not open it until something tangible had come from my labors.  Until I felt as though justice had begun to be served in our district."  Milo raises his glass, tips it towards Fury, and says, "Thanks to you, my friend, a small but meaningful step in that direction has been taken today.  Here's to the beginning of something more." 

He takes a hearty drink.

[sblock=OOC]I think your hesitations are well-founded.  Truth be told, I wasn't particularly pleased with that bit; it was more an effort to push Fury back to Milo's.  I can't see Milo wanting to go, anyhow, being the down-to-earth man that he is.  He'd rather enjoy his dinner. his wine, and his company. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 4, 2012)

Fury is easily persuaded to stay and he sinks back down into the chair where he relaxes and lets Milo play the host.  He does feel a pang of momentary guilt that he seems to manage to come by the de Luca household at mealtime but without a gift for his friend.  He resolves that the next time he stops by he'll bring a nice bottle of wine to share and some well-aged cheese.

Fury accepts a glass of the excellent wine and follows Milo's lead in raising it to the beginnings of justice in Rannochio.  "May our first faltering footsteps lead to great strides."  He, too, takes a hearty drink though he is a bit more restrained than the older man.  He smiles to see how much his friend enjoys such simple things as good wine and a good meal with friends and family.

"I'm sure that Commander Parsons will be much happier without a couple of rabble-rousers like us poking around while he is trying to work."  Fury fills his mouth with pasta.  "Oohh, Milo.  This is delicious!"  He can't speak for several minutes as he relishes the meal presented.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]On the other hand, Milo is technically a representative of the government (he is on the Council of the People, isn't he?) and Parsons would have just been extending a courtesy to the older man, letting him see the results of his labors.  Just a matter of perspective...
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 5, 2012)

The pair enjoy their meal (Mrs. De Luca having eaten half her bowl and then nodded off) and their bottle of wine.  And another, for good measure.  They talk well into the night, with the topics generally remaining light: Milo reminisces about old friends, tells stories ranging from hilarious to scandalous about political rivals ("Many of them wanted as much power as they could get their grubby hands on; I just was tired of watching others come and go without much change."), and talks in great detail about food and cooking ("My passion.").  Even so, he provides Fury with ample opportunity to pick his own topics.  In the end, the De Luca cot is rolled out once again, and Fury spends the night, sleeping off the wine and food with the knowledge that he has both made a difference, and made a friend.  The two seem to go hand in hand.

[sblock=OOC]So I had a few sporadic ideas for further scenes, but we've also played out most of what I had planned for.  What are you thoughts about going forward?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Going forward?  I'm all for it if you're up for it.  I must say that this has been incredibly enjoyable.  Thanks.  I've particularly enjoyed the banter between Fury and Parsons, Moretti, the thugs, well, everyone I suppose; the friendship developed between Fury and Milo; even the development of Handso.  An all around good story.  Thanks, again, Qik.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Well, I'm really glad to hear that you've enjoyed it.  My aim of course was to give you something really suited for Fury, from the plot line to the banter, and I'm glad to hear that you've been pleased with the results.  As I may of mentioned before, I'm still pretty new to tabletop RPGs - have been playing for a little over a year now - and this outing has been something of a highlight for me thus far.  It's been exceedingly enjoyable.

As for going forward: my main hesitations were two-fold.  One, Audra's adventure will be starting up shortly (I'm going to start on the opening post this afternoon, with designs of putting the thread up by the weekend), and I was worried about the time in that regard.  Two, I just wanted to make sure the ending didn't drag - I have to say, endings for me in general are tough to pull off, in a lot of contexts; I always find it hard to decide what should be addressed and what's best left unsaid.

If you're fine with it, I'm happy to play it by ear.  I have an idea for a bit more to be covered, and we can just see how both the story and the posting rate are holding up once we get to the end of that, and then go from there.[/sblock]
Morning comes in the form of a knock at the door, coupled with an obtrusive ray of sunlight.  As Fury gets his bearings in the midst of the fog brought about from equal parts food, wine, and too little sleep, Milo makes his way to the door, also clearly unhappy at the premature awakening.

"I'm coming, damnit, I'm coming!"

Milo opens the door to find the clean-cut form of Galen Parsons on the other side.  Parsons smiles wryly at Milo's surliness.  "Late night, Milo?"  De Luca grunts a response and backs away from the door to let Parsons in as he moves towards the stove to make some coffee.  As he enters, Parsons eyes Fury's prone form.  "Well good morning, Mr. Furioso.  I'm glad to see you at least made it over here.  I was afraid you had gotten lost or wandered off."  Despite his grogginess, Fury swears that, underneath the barb, he detects a modicum of concern in the Commander's voice.  Maybe.

Parsons turns a chair around and seats himself at the table in anticipation of the coffee to come.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2012)

Fury yawns and looks up at the Commander with heavy-lidded eyes bleary from the early morning.

"Oh.  Commander.  Uh..."  Fury struggles to think coherently.  "Sorry 'bout that.  Milo was satisfied knowing you were on the job; he insisted I stay."  Fury runs his hand through his hair trying vainly to neaten it a little.  "But you're here to talk to Milo; I should go."  He gropes around on the floor for his boots.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]If you'd prefer to wrap it up so that you aren't running two games at once I'm ok with that.  I understand having limited time and DMing takes more time than playing...
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 7, 2012)

Fury's efforts to leave are stifled by Milo's surprisingly strong hand on his shoulder.  He smiles at Fury as he places a cup of coffee in his hand.  "Why are you always so eager to try and leave my house, son?  If I didn't know better, I would be offended."  He gestures to an empty seat at the table.  "Just sit, already."

Taking a seat for himself, Milo says, "So what exactly brings you by, Commander?  Just checking in on a frail old man?"

Parsons snorts.  "You're hardly that, Milo; you'd give more than a few White Cloaks I know a run for their money."  Growing more serious, he says, "But I was genuinely concerned after yourself and Mr. Furioso failed to materialize yesterday.  There's already been one attempt on your life as of late..." Parsons trails off, the implications clear.  He shakes his head slightly as if to clear it.  "But thankfully there doesn't seem to have been an issue.  And given the success of yesterday's raid, I dare say that the criminal element of Ranocchio will have greater concerns than a politician" - "A lowly one, at that," Milo chimes in - "in the weeks to come," continues Parsons.  "Such as getting revenge on their own," he adds ominously.  "Some of those Krakens were only too eager to talk."

Parsons shifts in his chair, apparently slightly uncomfortable.  Finally, he continues, "But no, Milo, I didn't come just to check in on you, although that was part of it.  Frankly, I feel as though I owe you an apology.  Owe both of you one, really," he adds, nodding to Fury.  "You know I've been behind your efforts to clean up Ranocchio 100%.  But I dare say that even I underestimated the scope of the problem here in Ranocchio.  To think, the Krakens were about to begin _refining pesh._  It's enough to make one want to hide in Roses D'Avorio, which more than a few White Cloaks officials seem inclined to do."

"I hasten to add that I'm not here in any official capacity.  Gods know the last thing the Coordinator would want is to have someone issuing an apology to you on his behalf.  But I felt as though you were owed it, official or no, so I came to offer it."  Parsons turned to Fury.  "And you.  You pissed me off a hundred times over yesterday.  But I don't know if myself or my men would have all gotten out alive if you hadn't been there.  Not to mention we wouldn't have been there in the first place if it hadn't been for you.  So," says Parsons, reaching into his satchel and pulling out a small but hefty bag, "here."  He plops the bag on the table in front of Fury.

Inside are coins.  A lot of them.

[sblock=OOC]400 gp from the raid.  Also, did I dole out XP for the warehouse fight?  Just in case, it's 700.

I appreciate that; like I said, I'm fine at least finishing out this scene, and then we can take it from there.  I certainly don't want to end this prematurely, because as I said, it's been quite enjoyable.  In any case, we're done with the map making/battle scene-ing portion of things, which is what I find to be the most time consuming.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2012)

Fury takes the seat and the coffee and sips at the scalding hot drink as he listens to Milo and the Commander talk.  When Commander Parsons drops the bag on the table in front of him, Fury stares at it for a bit then raises his eyes to meet the Commander's.

"Commander, I...  I don't know what to say."  He rubs his chin, whiskers making a rasping sound against the callouses of his hand.  "Thank you."  He abruptly thrusts his hand out to shake the Commander's hand.  Once finished he stows the gold in his pack and returns to his seat.

Settling again in his chair he looks at the other two men thoughtfully and unconsciously chews his lip.  "This worked out much better than I could have hoped.  A great success by all counts.  But I wonder what happens next."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 10, 2012)

A slightly surprised Galen Parsons accepts Fury's handshake with a firm one of his own.  "Well, like I said," responds the Commander, "I feel as though things will be quiet in the short term.  And not just for the Krakens: a raid like yesterday's is going to make the entirety of Ranocchio's underbelly think twice before doing anything too drastic, now that they know we're willing to act.  Plus, I believe the Coordinator will want to capitalize on the political potential of the current circumstances and cast this whole thing as being the beginning of a wider push to clean up Ranocchio's streets."  The Commander smiles.  "It looks like you'll finally be getting what you've wanted Milo."

The elder man snorts derisively.  "Like hell I will.  What I want is to have gotten this years ago!  But you're right," he says, shifting his tone, "it does look as though we've made some real progress.  Now let's just hope we can take advantage of it."  Milo stares out of the window for a moment, seemingly lost in thought.  Parsons takes advantage of the lull to add, "I don't want to paint too rosy of a picture - not that Milo needs a dash of realism thrown in - but I doubt we've heard the last of the Krakens.  You don't get as big as they have without the ability to bounce back from a scrape or two."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2012)

Fury is too much of a realist to get all glassy-eyed about the prospect of a clean and happy Planks district; he's glad of the success, hopes his part doesn't become too well known, but is all too aware of how things are likely to stand in Ranocchio for the foreseeable future.  He clears his throat and adds to Commander Parsons' dash of realism.  "And Milo, you still need to be wary.  Truth be told, I found no real evidence linking the Krakens to the attack on you; just rumor.  Maybe the White Cloaks can verify Kraken involvement with those gang members they captured but unless the Commander has more information we just don't have a sure connection right now.

And Commander, that's a pretty big scrape we're talking about.  If the Krakens were broken I'd expect a bit of peace in the near future as the criminal elements here readjust.  If not... well, if I were a Kraken I would be going after some revenge and making some examples.  This could escalate and get pretty nasty for everyone."  He watches the Commander for a reaction.  Sometimes Fury isn't sure people from the other side of the canal think the same way as people from Planks and he wants to be sure the Commander fully understands.

Fury thinks a bit before continuing.  "And right now the law-abiding citizens of Planks, those willing to take a stand, are as fractured as the gangs that inhabit our streets.  Milo and myself, the White Cloaks, the priests of the temple of Hinotheus, the do-gooders of Argento the Fisher; what we need is a bit of unity and organization."  He falls silent thinking about the possibilities.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 11, 2012)

Commander Parsons follows on the heels of Fury's warning.  "He's right, Milo; we still haven't gotten any confirmation that it was the Krakens who tried to have you killed.  With any luck, yesterday's actions assured your safety, either directly or indirectly, but we have no way of knowing that for certain."  Looking to Fury, he adds, "At least you're not alone out here."  Milo waves the subject off, but its clear the old man isn't making light of the threat, only that there's little to be done by dwelling on it.

Parsons nods at Fury's assessment of the situation as he sips his coffee.  "You're right, of course: as my cousin always says, there's nothing more dangerous than a wounded animal.  As long as they're still standing, that is.  Let's hope the Krakens aren't standing at the moment.  Still, like I said, I see the White Cloaks presence in Ranocchio increasing in the coming months, and after watching Handso rise to the occasion" - Milo snorts incredulously, but Parsons nods in confirmation of the statement's truthfulness - "I dare say Ranocchio will be in better hands than we would have otherwise thought.  There sure is a lot of uncertainty, but things are looking brighter than they were two weeks ago."

Throughout the dialogue, Milo continues to sip his coffee, keeping his thoughts to himself.  At Fury's last remark, he speaks up.  "I was just thinking that myself.  If the Krakens can organize themselves, why can't we?  What we need is to capitalize on the rightful indigence people should have over what's happening to their home.  And now, we have more than words and rumors: we have proof.  Proof both that the criminals in Ranocchio grow bolder the longer they go unchecked, and that their rise is not inevitable: they can be stopped."  Milo frowns.  "Swaying public opinion and inciting action, though, is a difficult task.  The Krakens are brought together by greed and ill-will: we need an equally-galvanizing force on our side..." he trails off, his frown deepening, no clear solution to the quandary in sight.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2012)

Fury nods in support of Commander Parsons' comments about Handso.  "Commander Handso surprised me yesterday, Milo.  He performed his duties surprisingly well.  Although he won't be pleased to stay in Ranocchio; he was counting on this raid accruing enough political capital to get himself a transfer to a cushier command."

Turning back to the idea of rousing the populace of Planks Fury continues.  "We're nothing if not proud.  Oh, we all know the rest of Venza thinks of us as the bottom of the barrel but our history is as rich as that of Twin Roses, our craftsmen are just as skilled as those in Incudine, and our fleets of fishing boats outnumber the fleets of Gulls and supply the fish markets that feed the whole city.  Pride of place, Milo, pride of place."  He chuckles.  "I guess we just need to go door to door to remind everyone of that."

Fury's face scrunches up in thought.  "A face.  Someone to remind the people who we are and who we can be, someone to rally behind."  His mind leaps back to a previous topic of conversation and Fury turns to the Commander.  "And since we've got you here, Commander...  we need local men involved in law enforcement.  Handso was assigned here, he wasn't raised here and doesn't understand our needs and ways of thinking.  Most of his staff are from other districts as well.  Recruiting and cultivating local men and women into the White Cloaks would improve relations and go a long ways to eliminating the us vs. them mentality held by both sides."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 12, 2012)

Parsons shifts uncomfortably, but takes a moment to mull on Fury's words before he responds.  He seems to be sorting through his thoughts as he speaks.

"I don't deny your point, Orlando - people need to feel as though the White Cloaks are on their side if we're to do our job right.  But there's a reason there aren't many Ranocchian White Cloaks stationed in the district - it's that there aren't many White Cloaks from Ranocchio, period.  And since we've never had a problem with filling our ranks in general, we've never been forced into recruiting."

While Parsons further considers Fury's point, Milo smiles.  "I think it's a fine point, m'boy.  And I even do you one better, since I know someone who would be perfect for the job.  _You._"  Milo accentuates his point with a jab of his coffee mug.

It's hard to say who looks more surprised at this assertion, Fury or Commander Parsons.  Suffice it to say that shock is in surplus.

[sblock=OOC]_NICE._ [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2012)

Commander Parsons' rebuttal is forgotten in the aftermath of Milo's statement.  Fury gapes then laughs thinking Milo has pulled one over on him.  When he sees the expression on the older man's face his laughter dies.

"Wait a minute.  You're _serious_!  He blinks rapidly as he processes what Milo has said.  "But I was talking about you, Milo.  People respect you, you've experience dealing with the government, you..."  His arguments die away as he sees the unyielding expression on his host's face.

There is a rustling from the other side of the room as Milo's wife struggles to sit up and look over at the three men.  Preternaturally bright eyes stare at Fury and she absent-mindedly smooths down mussed hair.  *"Don't argue with Milo, Orlando.  He's always right.  Sooner you make your peace with it the better off you'll be."*

The room is quiet as Fury mulls things over.  It takes him a while to sort through his thoughts and when he does he realizes he feels, faintly, that 'jangle' that precedes a monumentally stupid action that might, just possibly, take him to an unexpected place.  He shrugs and smiles because he knows that its already been decided.  "Well.  I guess I should go talk to some people."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 16, 2012)

Milo laughs at his wife's interjection.  "She's right, you know, if I do say so myself.  Haven't you learned that yet?" he adds with a child-like grin.  

Parsons, however, seems to need a little more convincing.  "Milo, you can't be serious...No offense, Orlando, but you just don't strike me as a White Cloaks member.  And who's to say you'd even be stationed in Ranocchio..."

Milo raises his hand to forestall further argument.  "I'm not suggesting Fury mire himself in bureaucracy and procedure by joining the rank-and-file White Cloaks.  I think we could all agree that he's not suited for such a context.  What I'm suggesting is that we create a new role, a liaison between the White Cloaks and the general public."

"But we don't _need_ a liaison..."

Milo interjects sternly.  "No, _Roses D'Avorio_ doesn't need a liaison.  I dare say that you do, for the Planks at least.  Just look at what you found yesterday," he continues, gesturing out the window.  "The Krakens were about to start a bloody pesh refinery here.  And the White Cloaks had no idea.  _No idea._  I don't mean to be harsh here, Galen, and I don't attribute the failing to you, but still: it's the truth.  I don't think it's a coincidence that we only learned about this when Fury got involved.  He's able to have the conversations you aren't, and twist the elbows you can't..."

Parsons remains unconvinced.  "We don't need a mercenary, Milo..."

"He's not going to _be_ a mercenary, Galen.  He's going to be an intermediary.  Someone who can get the White Cloaks the information they need, and show the people that one of their own has had enough, and is helping to take care of their district.  With someone doing that, they'll have to realize that their problems aren't caused by somebody else - the Krakens, the White Cloaks, whomever - but by themselves.  They're their own responsibility.  I think Fury's presence as the official People's Liaison to the White Cloaks would go a long way in that regard."

As it is often wont to do, Milo's hand forestalls further argument.  "I've made up my mind, Galen.  As long as Orlando is willing, of course," he adds with a sidelong glance, "I'm going to make a proposal for his installment as People's Liaison to the White Cloaks at the next meeting of the Council of the People.  And I dare say that if the Coordinator is really intending on capitalizing on this whole shenanigan, he'd do well to go along with this.  It would be hard for him to claim the role of Ranocchio's savior otherwise."

Satisfied with his argument, Milo sits back in his chair and takes a sip of his coffee.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2012)

"Not suited?!  I'd make a damned fine White Cloak," says Fury in mock indignation.  "Oh, _liason_.  I thought you meant..."  He grins sheepishly and settles back down into the chair and reaches out for his coffee.

"I'll liase whatever you want, Milo, if you think it will help."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 3 / Bard 2
*Initiative:* +7 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 20 (15 touch; 15 flat-footed)
*HP:* 40  Current: 34
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +11 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:*

*Spells Remaining:* 1st: 2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 19, 2012)

Milo finishes his coffee and nods.  "Well, it's settled then.  The issue will have to be discussed among the Council, but I dare say that they'll be supportive of it.  From there, it will just be the Coordinator's call, and like I said, he'd look foolish not to support this move in the wake of his declaration that he's cleaning up Ranocchio."  Milo grins at Galen Parsons.  "Looks like you'll have to be the one to break the news to ol' Moretti..."

[sblock=OOC]What do you think about calling it there?  This seems like as good a stopping point as we're going to get to me, but I want to make sure you're satisfied with the resolution.

I'll tell you, this almost feels more like a beginning than an end.  Maybe we'll get the chance to build on this on down the road.  And hopefully others will seize on these developments on Fury, too.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree that this seems like a natural place to end even though it does feel like the prologue to a new book in Fury's life.   I have enjoyed this immensely.  It turned out to be way more than I was hoping and I am certainly satisfied with the resolution.  Thanks!


----------



## Qik (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome; again, I'm really pleased to hear that.  It might be a few days before I find the space to confront the numbers, but I'll get to it asap.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2012)

Not a problem; I'm in no hurry.  I have to confess I haven't kept good track of any of the treasure but I see you have most of that noted in the first post.  Fury will have to pay a spellcaster to identify the amulet, too.  If we can assume he's taken care of that that would be great.


----------



## Qik (Apr 23, 2012)

Right, so here are the final numbers.  Points of note: 

Somewhere in the midst of things, I shorted you 1290 GP; I think among the culprits was the potion-drinking baddies in the first round.  In any event, that gets shoe-horned in at the end; sorry for the lack of drama in that one .

The amulet was an Amulet of Natural Armor +1, worth 2000 gp.

I subtracted the cost of hiring a spellcaster to cast Identify (10 gp) and the money Fury gave to Bonita (120 gp) from the final GP total, although I indicated the amount earned before these costs as well.  No other expenditures were included in my total.

Without further ado: [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION], I choose _you_ to look them over (i.e. thanks, IW )  Thanks for your patience, GE.

[sblock=Final Numbers]138 days

leveled to 6 on Feb 15

74 days at level 5
- 74 days x 28 xp/day = 2072 TBX
- 74 days x 31 gp/day = 2294 TBG

64 days at level 6
- 64 days x 44 xp/day = 2816 TBX
- 64 days x 42 gp/day = 2688 TBG

TOTAL TBX = 4888 TBX
TOTAL TBG = 4982 TBG

ADVENTURE XP = 4100
+ 4888 TBX
---------------------
*8988 TOTAL XP REWARDED*

ADVENTURE GP = 4724 initially
+ 1290 (GM error -> 6014 ADVENTURE GP TOTAL)
+ 4982 TBG
----------------------------------
*10996 TOTAL GP REWARDED*
- 120 GP (given away to Bonita)
- 10 GP to identify amulet
----------------------------------
10866 NET GP[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2012)

*OOC:*



Just a heads up that I have seen this and will review later today, likely early this evening.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 25, 2012)

These numbers look good. Consider them *APPROVED*.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, both of you.  I'll make the adjustments to Orlando and get him leveled and back into the pool of the ready-to-adventure...


----------

